# CLOMID GIRLS PART 6..



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Chatting  

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi again,

binty thanks for that honey, you explained it much better than my consultant and different info aswell e.g how long it lasts after op, mine said upto 6 months , your one def sounds more reliable than mine though! so good luck for 8th march and congrats to your dh for job, happy celabrating 

kerry honey will be thinking of you and your friend tomorrow, hope funeral goes as well as it can.

b3ndy what was so minging??

flower congrats on the bloods honey, good luck for 5th march  

strawbs good luck with next clomid cycle honey

sal i am sure dd will make a georgeous bridesmaid 

kim you are right men can be a pain sometimes  just remind your dh what you have to go through and might make him think, men have it so easy!! my dh just about passed out as they had to take a wee drop of blood for hiv/ hep test before ivf 

hi to everyone else better go and get some beauty sleep.

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning
  

ITS FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

How is everyone?

Binty, great news about dh job!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Peeps


Well thank the lord it is Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

How are we all today?

Binty Well done on Dh for getting his job.

Well we made up and had "proper sex" as we like to call it. And I must say it was very nice . Found a couple of houses. Dh has now decided he wants a renovation project. I could slap him sometimes.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god sal!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i just keep thionking about all the mess he is planning on making. I can understand him because the house we live in now was my house and dh just moved in. So he never got a say in where we were living. So I understand why we should move but the thought of building work and and the dirt is making me jittery already
 
Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and it would be good if there was just the two of you but DD and hopefully a newborn 

another BFP this morning, Stina has posted on the 2ww


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats really good news for Stina. But I wouldnt worry to much about us having a new born. I have seemed to of mentally oput it on the back burner. I told dh that we werent going to "try" anymore and we will just let nature take its course. How long I can stay in this frame of mind is anyones guess    But it makes me feel better at the mo

And dd would love it. She is addicted to mess  And loves stripping wall paper. We just have to make sure the dog doesnt eat it  

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats good Sal, especially as it makes you feel better about things


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I cant believe that it is only 10 o'clock and I want my dinner 

My dad says it is gonna snow this afternoon here. It would be lovely especially as we dont have to work tomorrow.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its very quiet!!!   

horrible weather   I know funerals are horrible anyway but much worse when the weather is like this, hope kerry is ok

what you upto this weekend Sal?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've not long since had some toast, I can feel my Met working on it though    enough to put you off!

It was sleeting like anything on the motorway driving into work this morning.  I'd sooner have snow then miserable rain, like you say especially as we dont have to drive in to work!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Girls - Its FRIDAY! Yipee  
Wow another   that is good news  
It is snowing here today and its soooo cold.... 

Binty - good news about DH's job - well done
Will do 'proper' personals later when I have more time, but guess what EWCM started last night and more ov pains so reckon ovulation is just around the corner no BMS last night but so far we have had BMS CD8,10,12,14,15,17 and will do 19,20 & 21 reckon that should do it...that doesn't beat Flower's record though does it    
back in a bit
Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hey missy you after my crown?        great news about the ewcm hun, looks like you havent missed ov afterall!!  good luck and get to it!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sal, its snowing here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah I hope Kerry is ok 

Flower  Not much planned for weekend. Dh has to cover a weekend shift so i was going to go to Bury Market with dd and my mum and dad. They love going round there. But if it snows they can forget it. And i have loads of housework to do before we put the house on the market. I dont want anyone thinking we are a pair of mingers  

Oh dh is cooking for me tonight and he said I can choose which part of my body he can rub 

How about you anything good?

We havent got any   yet but it looks like it might

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bury market, 5 mins from my house!  They do great fish!

Ooooh lucky you having a rub!! feet is it?  

Meeting dh and our friends in our local from work for a couple  then home for a curry and bed and then no plans for the rest of the weekend except we said we need to tidy up the house, its a tip, with going away last weekend the washing, ironing all piled up, droan!!  Plus its the Carling Cup Final on Sunday!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was planning on getting some mussels and treating dh when he get in on saturday. They are always really nice from Bury.

I have decided he can start with my feet then work his way up  If you know what I mean  

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Morning ladies.

It snowed over night here too.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you lucky girl!!  

Mmmm lovely!   I always get some tuna steaks but they seem to sell out really early on a saturday.  cheap parking too!  do you go down M60 and onto the M66?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki - how are you today my dear?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we are always the last to get snow, but it is looking promising
And if flower has it at her work i am not that far away

Yep down the M60 then onto the M66. We dont have to pay to park as my Dads disabled. So I drive him everywhere.Lazy bugger 

I am going to do Mussels in a chilli,tomato,garlic and wine white sauce with fresh cruty bread

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

My weird air/fluid pelvic region thingy isn't so bad today so thinking maybe I have OV'ed so 

Good today too cause another day off but nasty shifts over the weekend though - you hunnie?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

It FRIDAY  hopefully it will go very quickly.

Very cold here and a little bit of snow but not settling.  Well darts was great last night we won 8-6    very close game.

Sarah - great news about EWCM
Flower - don't think you have a problem with keeping your crown   

Great news about Stina's BFP.

Hope you are all have a good day. Catch you later  

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmmm Sal, can I come for tea please?  

I live off the junction before the one you come off for Bury! 

Great stuff Nikki,   
I'm fine thanks, in the horrible 2ww    I should be used to it by now but I'm not!  Doing the usual "am I?" questions, looking into every stomach twinge, dizzy spell, nausea etc..... you know how it goes


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done Binty for winning. I love playing darts 

Still no snow but it has gone really cold. Flower can you send some down my way please. 
I know where you live Flower or I have a rough idea anyway. We are thinking of moving to stretford. We live in Davyhulme but the prices are ridiculous. If we just move over the boarder we can but a house outright. Mad isnt it

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Flower major  for you though hunnie - it is a nightmare the 2WW, wish there was a way we could switch our brains off during it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki, it would be great to go to sleep and sleep right through it!!

Sal, its ridiculous, my mate lives in davyhulme, just off the M60 near the T.centre


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey sorry to change the subject but  Bow used his cat flap last night and now there is no stopping him! I LOVE HIM


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fantastic Sarah!!! go bow!!!  orrr I bet he finds it great now he understands why he has it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well Done Bow!!!!

Ah but Sarah he is not a baby anymore he has his independance   Bless him


Flower  I live right neaar the Trafford centre. And I bought our house 9 years ago for 40 thousand and now it is worth 175 thousand. And I havent done that much to it. But you cant buy anything for less than 165 thousand really, so we are thinking about slightly going out the area but staying in Traffford

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarah I always look at your photo of Bow when you post and it always makes me smile - sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah great news about Bow there will be no stopping him now   Next he will find a girlfriend and be staying out all night


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww thanks girls....Nikki have some more recent pics of him that I must post on here he is nearly 8 months now so much bigger.  Sal -  your right hes not a baby at all and he really is wanting to be a big brother  
Binty - I have had 'the chat' with bow that he needs to find 'the right girlfriend and no bringing them home when I am not there !' he he he


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah You sound just like dh. he keeps saying that to dd and she is only 4   
We dont have that prob with the dog though. He has never been out alone. To  

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarah put them in your gallery hun - would love to see more photos of him -  I am a cat nutter as you know so quite happy to see tons of photos.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dd would love a cat she is animal mad.  But I dont think Hash could cope with one and he is getting a little old for change. Everytime she see's Bows picture she goes nuts

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Binty just seen your post on Something to smile about - congrats to your DH.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We have all gone quiet again

Wheres B3ndy?

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

DB has just been in and given me a ton of stuff!  but then told me he was leaving at 3!! yeah!

B3ndy didnt say anything about not being around did she today?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont remember her saying anything but we all know how   I am    

So what time are you finishing today? Our sign language course isnt on this week as the teacher is off for half term. So I get to finish at 1230 and go straight home

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola ladies

not been able to log on til now - trying to get everything done coz not only is it FRIDAY! It's nearly HOLIDAY too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       - getting demob happy already and still an hour and a a half to go! - need a slap!  

binty - congrats to dh on his new job!

Sal, Flower, Mrs Nikki, Sarah   

back in a tick!

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

When do you actually go B3ndy you lucky thing?? And I only have an hour left too can't wait to get out of here

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sunday am - folks dropping us off at Stansted around 8.30am which isn't too bad as it's only a forty minute drive away...I'm SOOOOOO excited!! ...just hope I can remember what to do!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Last time I went skiing we hadnt been for years and it was just like yesterday. It is amazing how much you remember. You will have afab time

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  What have you done with the snow. It still hasnt actually come down here but it is looking pretty promising

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy!  you lucky thing

Sal, its stopped here now


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I really really really wish it would snow  It is not much to ask is it
And it would keep dh's dangly bits cool when he comes home on his bike  

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal you make me   about keeping dh's dangly bits cool - he will have to ride very slowly if the snow bad just incase the bike skids


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

BTW has anyone heard anything from Denzy recently?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The sun is coming out now so looks like he will get away with the a/c round his doo dars    Oh well back to him sitting on an ice pack .

Just been on ebay and bought dd 20 bouncy balls for her party bags. 20 screaming kids god help us

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sal - how will you cope


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well we have paid a lady to do a sort of disco party. She had one last year and they all had a great time. All we have to do it provide 3 prizes 20 party bags and the cake. She even does the food. Kids parties are soooooooooooooooooo expensive, and dd wants to invite everyone so the numbers are always high. But she does get loads of pressies

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

That is me done for this week  yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Offski home for some dinner.

If I dont get back on B3ndy have a fantastic time  

And everyone else have a cool weekend. I probably will get back on coz if I dont you lot gas that much i get behind

Love Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Catch you later Sal


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Where is everyone


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya Sal!

I'm here, keep popping in and off in between trying to work


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all. not posted on this board before so a big  to you all.

I am at work at the moment totally board and counting down the hours until I can go home! What is everyone else up to today?

Emma


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya laters girlies - just logging off for home time - YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEE! a week ahead of lie ins!!

will log on when get home!

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy - Hope you have a great time skiing. Catch you when your back  
Emma - welcome to the   clomid chicks thread - I'm bored too can't wait for home time


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Emma 
welcome!  

I have loads to do in work but just cannot be bothered! Its friday afterall!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I said I would be back didnt I, I just cant stay away from you lot   

Sal x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep I have been having that friday feeling all morning! Going out tonight with some friends of mine... even more looking forward to this as AF came yesterday!  so plenty of   for me!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry Emma I meant to say   you get used to me after a bit i seem to be a little   especially on Fridays

Sal x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Good afternoon ladies

I hope to have timee to catch up with you all, but just so busy at mo I can't.

Well DH has an appointment for next friday for S/A.  After a nightmare visit to the GP yesterday, he basically wasn't happy at all.  The GP just said its the reaction of most men and to look at at another way, he said at least it a nice way to get a sample and not like what women go through with smears!!!  I sat there thinking "here, here" but kept quite so not to make a bad situation worse.

He then tols me at home that its been over a year since my m/c and he sick of all this.  When I asked what he meant he wouldn't answer, so I left it.  Thank god for texting as we resolved it this morning.  I asked him if I was to take my next lot of Clomid as after last night I wasn't sure if he wanted to carry on and that I'd hardly slept thinking about it.

He apologise and said he was just frightened of what he would have to do.....why didn't he just say that!!!!! MEN!!!!.  I told him that he only sees a 3rd of the emotions I feel with all this, from my m/c to now and I never thought  if fair to put him through everything and that he should have thought the same.

I asked him to make a decsion as to when he went for the test and decide what he actually wanted with all this.  He said he wants my children   . 

Luckliy it all sorted and he is going.  Thank god as now I can look forwar to a nice weekend.

I'm also on CD 29 (last month CD28 A/F arrived) had little spotting (on tissure, sorry TMI) and if I wasn't checking I wouldn't have notice as its not all the time.  But I feel heavy which is a sign thats A/F on way, but to be honest I don't know how I felt last time I got Pregnant.  

anyway i've rambled on, sorry.

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Kim what a rollercoaster eh! just goes to show time and time again that men just dont show their feelings until we drag it out of them!! glad its all sorted and good luck that AF does not appear  

Emma, have a great night , you back on the pills tonight then?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kim  that sounds like the rows me and DH have - sorry hun cause I know they hurt


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

don't think it help as we found out about his sister, I really am happy for her but think somewhere its cut deaper than either of us realised


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

God I have no idea what I would do if my DH turned round and said that to me! Your so brave!   

Yep back on those pills in the morning! I'm also going into hospital on Monday for a minor op, how nice I'll have AF when I am in there!!   luckily for me its only a night! I have told DH that we are to have lots of   when I'm out!!

Roll on 4:30!!

Em
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I understand Kim, going through much the same ourselves, with our friend announcing her pregnancy, its hurt dh too but he tries not to show it to support me


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Off again ladies

Going to pop in on my mum before I go and get dd from school.

Have a fantastic weekend ladies whatever your doing. And B3ndy have a brill holiday hun are your oving while your away? Because your cycling a day behind me I think? If so gets lots of jiggy jiggy in

Love Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kim  its so upsetting when you argue over this stuff, wish I could make it all better, just so sad for you cause I know how upset I get.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

thank you, feel much better telling you all.

If only life was straight forward for all of us


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I know and I always feel the rows we have over IF are the worst, to be honest we never rowed till this started!  When they say they are sick of it you think "hold on a min I'm the one feeling it more", whether thats right or wrong - I just mean men go to work and think about work, women go to work and think about everything else - that sort of thing, so we think about it 99% of the time.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ladies
I am gonna stay byeeeee now as had a manic morning, one of our tenants is a bit unstable, lost a baby in a house fire couple of years ago and now on suicide watch...well today someone called the police cos they had not seen her and instead of them coming to us for a key they broke the door down and then left her there alone in a flat with no door   basically she shouldn't be there alone any way but I have had to sit with her whilst we fixed the door....just left her and she is sleeping now    she should be getting proper help though but I don't know who else to call...... 

anyway I am going to eat my sandwich and get some work done....have a good weekend all


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Bye Sarah - have a good one


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal & Sarah (goodness me  )

Just having such strange experiences, like the room is spinning and I'm gonna fall off my chair


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh dear Flower - how you feeling now - I've not had dizziness this time.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if you're bored, like me!

http://www.office-humour.co.uk/pop.cfm?link=http://www.splitting-images.com/celebrity_list.html


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Nikki, its happened a few times this week, last weekend in the pub I thought I was gonna fall off the stool!! and i was on lime and soda  
keeps coming and going


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Its an awful feeling isn't it!

Those lookalikes are hilarious - some are spitting image and some just aren't!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

some of them are nothing like the person are they!!  i'd be very disappointed if I'd hired some of them ha ha!!


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I don't know aobut you lot but I only have 1.5hrs to go untill I can go home!   I can't wait to go home and start the weekend!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Meg Ryans lookalike is good - her face is actually like Megs


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Emma I am working all weekend so don't share the same enthusiams


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I go for lunch and youlot have already chatted 4 pages away  

Flower sorry your feeling a bit dizzy hope it passes  
Sarah & Sal   hope you both have great weekends
Kim   hope all works out with dh

Will catch you all later really must get some work done   

Binty


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear working all weekend thats not good! If I was your boss I'd let you leave early!! hee hee


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Emma and as if by magic you are now my boss


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

great stuff!

i finish at 4 so only 50 mins to go!  meeting dh and some friends in the pub  hope I dont spin off the chair


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

In fact hold on.. come to think of it if I was the boss and I could send someone home it would be myself!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Flower now no spinning ok and Emma yes send yourself home


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

It's alright for some I'm stuck here until 5:30   Not fair

Just want to go out and have


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Emma, how long you been on the   pills for?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

will be going in about 5 mins girls, so will say 

Nikki, enjoy your BMS  

Emma, nice to speak to you, see you next week  

Binty, hope it goes quick to hometime love  

See you all on Monday (another blood test!!) xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

See ya Flower


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Bye Bye!  This is my 3rd cycle of Clomid! I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for this month


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just wanted to say Hi and Bye!

speak to you all when I get back from the sunny French Alps.

I guess asking you clomid chicks meanwhile to try not to talk too much would be like asking the Pope not to go to Mass!!    

flower -   for Monday's test - hopefully you'll have some good news for me when I get back!

Laters 

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh B3ndy hunny!!!  HAVE A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY !!!!!  

Will miss you   xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have a fab holiday


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower have a great weekend

 B3ndy hope you have a great holiday

I'm going to log off now will catch you all on Monday afternoon.

Binty


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Bye all have a great weekend and for those going on holiday have a nice one! 
I'm off too. Speak to you all on Monday!

Emma xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi girls, sorry I missed you all earlier but I was really busy at work today.

Binty, great news on dh's job and winning at darts  

Sarah, I am impressed with your BMS schedule    keep up the good work and great that you have ewcm.  How sweet that Bow is now using the cat flap, all grown up and independent!!

B3ndy, have a great holiday  

Kim, I know how you feel, I have had similar conversations with my dh in the past.  What they don't realise is that we can't switch off as we feel every twinge, knicker watch etc, where as they can go to work etx and totally forget about it for a while.  I know the problem with my dh is that he finds it hard to express his feeling and when he does it comes out all wrong, I suspect you dh is the same and I am sure he never meant to upset you.  Sorry i am waffling too much now!!!

I got my cd21 blood results and they were 52.  My consultant has left it up to me whether I stick with 50mg or increase to 100mg.  What do you think I should do??

I hope you all have a great weekend.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

tracy why dont you try 75mg? i was on 25 then 50 then 75 and it worked on 75 for a while then had to increase to 100mg but gradual is prob better and may be safer than staying on 50 or increasing to 100mg? just a suggestion.

b3ndy have a brill holiday, are you going skiing in alps?

binty congrats on winning darts honey

sarah congrats on cm, bow sounds adorable, well done for getting him to use the cat flap

kerry was  thinking of you today honey, how did it go? hope your friend is ok.

kim hows it going with dh?

sal a house project sounds good but you never know you may have your wee bundle sooner than you think.

stina congratulations honey, thats great news.

flower good luck for testing honey, not to long now 

hi to emma/ bodia/ mrs nikki and anyone else i havemissed hope you are all good.

hope everyone has a great weekend, i wont be on tomorrow as i am going to a friends wedding all day and wont be back until sunday, so have a good one,

twiggy xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks tracy, your not waffling.  It all right what you say.  To a T!!

Twiggy, good now like nothing ever happend, think the initial fear of having to go to see GP sent him   and now its done he like, oh well just the sample next week.  Be a great idea if he put his brain in gear before he spoke, but then he wouldb't be male  

Thank you everyone for listening to me rant on


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi kim,

glad dh is ok now, men eh    take care honey,

twiggy xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Hope you dont mind me butting in!! Just wanted to quick pop on and see how all my old clomid buddies are doing?? Was chatting to Natasha the other day cos she is starting ivf in the near future and it made me wanna come and check on all you lovlies 

Kerry,sally,sarah-how are you all doing?? any gossip?? what are you up to at the mo (yes I am nosey)  

Flower-have seen you posting in the voting room and just wanted to send loads of posotive vibes for when you test hunny             really hoping this is the one for you 

Well I am on the IVF rollercoaster,started my down regging on valentines,romantic eh?? We are egg sharing and they found a recipient for my eggs dead quick so it was all systems go.

Nearly passed put when all my drugs were delivered  we paid extra for the drugs with smaller needles too,but I was such a wimp the first few days of jabbing. Have got my 1st base line scan on 6th march to see if the drugs are doing the job so will update you then 

Miss you lot loads but as mad as it sounds I NEVER want to see you on the IUI or IVF Boards.

Big   to all you lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

Kelly It is lovely to "hear" from you. Glad everything is moving forward. Hows Oli? Still loving school. 
Well I am an honourary member now but I just havent the heart to move on.  We have been chatting nearly a year and none of us want to stop. So we are staying in an advisory capacity. Flower will be moving onto IVF but I think shes staying around. I am trying the natural approach for 3 months then the cons is going to look at our options. God only knows what that means.

Hiya to eveyone else. Hope you all had a great weekend. Cd 14 for me today so Dh is getting pounced on when he gets home from work. Bless him he is usally knackered but I have told him no sleep until I have all his   safely on board.

Catch you all tomorrow

Love Sal x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ola,

sal you have fun honey, fingers crossed.

kelly nice to meet you, i am now an hounary clomid chick aswell, i am starting ivf drugs next month instead of clomid as been on clomid far to long now. Its ivf for me in november if the drugs dont work before that. Good luck with the ivf honey, when do you get ec? etc, is so exciting/ scary, will keep everything crossed for you.

hi to everyone else, hope you all had a great weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls 

Kelly !  I was only asking about you recently.  Lovely to see you hunny    Thanks very much for the good luck vibes    I will be sure to let you know if its good news.  This is 12th month on clomid  can you beleive it?!!  I added in Met the month before this so have been on clomid + Met for 2 months now.  going back to gynae in March and we're on the NHS IVF WL.  may go private not sure yet, we're gonna see how I go on Met and then have a chat about it.  I'm sending you bucket loads of good luck                   for this month and you get that BFP, you deserve it        Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies  
Kelly   good to 'hear' from you, please keep in touch and let us know how you get on     
Well ladies today is my last day of BMS, phew I am looking forward to having a rest   only one application of pre-seed left so that's good!
I had EWCM start Thursday and had a +OPK yesterday so reckon I will ov today sometime   had BMS Friday, Saturday, Sunday and will have again tonight so reckon thats covered it don't you?  He He we started BMS on CD8 every other day (until EWCM then every day!) and today is CD22 ! Well late to ov don't you think?  Booking my day 21 next Monday to check my progesterone level and reckon test day will be 13th March if af does not arrive before then  
Sorry for the me, me me post but a +OPK is nearly as good as a   for me !
Back later

Sarah   hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Well BMS well underway and last night was my first use of Pre seed. So hopefully it helped. 

How are we all today? It is forecast snow for all over the country today anyone got any yet?

Quite busy today so wont be around much.

Flower  Good luck for the bt

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,   

No time for personals, my bloody email has crashed again!! DBB here and I have loads to catch up on!  Will try and read posts later.  Hope your all ok. Kelly lovely to "see" you hun.

Fridya went really well, she was amazing.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you are all busy bee's today


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Still busy!!!!!!!!

Kerry  So glad your ok hun  

Flower  What time is the bt?

I have really sore ovaries so maybe something is happening in the old nether regions. Dh is poorly but if he thinks he is getting away with not having bms tonight he has another thing coming  

Catch you all soon

Love Sal x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I've posted on the 2ww board but know some of you aren't on there yet.

Thought A/F had some last week due to spotting and little bit on a panty liner (TMI sorry) but since Saturday nothing, now on CD31 (last month 28CD 2 months before 30CD)  Feels like she is still on her way.  Just with the bleeding last week.............!!!!

Just in limbo at the mo, DH has S/A on Friday so he has fingers and toes crossed and has text me twice asking if anything and has phone me to see if I feel anything!!!!

Thinking    thought at the mo.

Kim xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies

Blimey it is quiet on here today.

Kim I have my fingers crossed for you and DH bless him, they do get uptight about these things don't they!!

Sal this is your first month without Clomid isn't it?  Good luck hun.

Sarah i've got a good feeling for you hun, fingers crossed

Kelly good luck with the IVF

Hello to everyone i've missed, I hope you are all well.

DH and I broke our 14 week ban at the weekend    No bleeding though so was pleased about that because I have read a lot recently that it is very common directly after....  Still feeling knackered and my top is now sitting about 4 inches higher than previously as my boobs are so swollen, I feel like i'm carrying around two melons wasn't flat chested before but bloody hell....

Back soon.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls for not being around, DB is doing my head in, I want to        Grrrrr

Sal, just been for bt, results tomorrow
xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Back now! Email fixed, phew!

So everyone ok?

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya  Kerry 

Just poppe don to say Bye Bye. I am off home now and I have loads to do this afternoon

Catch you all later

Dont work too hard

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Flower not to worry we all have 'busy' days hun we will catch up soon!   take it easy tonight after all you are in your 2WW get DH to look after you  
Kerry - glad your PC is working now - what a waste of a morning though isn't it ?  
Sal - looks like I have missed you and you have gone home....hope BMS goes to plan tonight.....   
Bev - thanks for you kind words hun .....I am trying to be positive but i know that its unlikely I will get another BFP so soon  

final night of BMS tonight - THANK GOD


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

What a day   Its a good job DB is out of the way now  

Think I'll go swimming tonight, not wanted to do any exercise during this 2ww but surely gentle swimming will be ok?  hoping it will calm me down.  failing that will listen to my hypno tape instead!

Sarah, well done on the BMS, lets hope it does the trick      

Kerry, nice to have you back hun, and hope Friday went as well as can be expected  

Sal, enjoy BMS, hope you get dh upto it    Hope the preseed its working some magic  

Bev, hows the melons !! (.)(.)    glad you managed some jiggy and its worked out fine for you, there will be no stopping dh now  

Kim, sounds interesting, positive vibes coming your way        good luck for your dh, hopefully he won't need to do it 

Well girls, its CD26 for me of a possible 28 or 32 day cycle    had 3rd and final blood test this morning so hopefully they will shed a bit of light!  Got a real achy low back today not a good sign xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks Flower, My longest cycle last year when I wasn't on Clomid was 33days so I think I should base that as my target.  Feels weird I don't know If I think A/F is on its way cause it should be   (if that makes sesnse).  But then deap down I already have the fear of m/c which I know I shouldn't but after having one it just there.   Stupid head way to far infront of whats happening at this moment.

I have my fingers crossed for you to, sending you lots of     but if you are like me you will be ocer the moon that you have ovulated this month.  

Hello everyone else, it very quite on here today  

kim xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kim its only natural what your feeling hun, try to relax a little if you do have a bub on board it can only help.

Bev xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya peeps

I have just picked up dd from school and got absolutely soaked  I am not a happy bunny.

Sarah  Dont disregard this month so soon. I got a bfp the 2nd cycle after my first m./c and that was my only natural pg ever. So sending you lots of  

Flower  I have absolutely everything crossed for you   (well apart from my legs it is cd15)   

Kerry  Hows you lady??

Bev  Glad your ok and the jiggy jiggy went well 

Kim  Fingers crossed hun 

I am off to dry out. I am sitting here in my socks t shirt and knickers. My jeans are on the radiator drying out.(e the meter man doesnt call  )

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

girls xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bye Bye Flwoer  And fingers crossed hun for those results tomorrow. have a lovely evening and try not to stress. My mates always said that if your boss got on your nerves try and imagine them in a really funny situation. Sometimes it helps  

Love Sal x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes fingers crossed for you.

I have been to the loo more times this afternoon than you can believe, convinced A/F will show, doesn't help I'm not that busy but month end tomorrow so will be busy with month end accounts......roll on month end.  Never have I wanted work before.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kim

Not long and you will be able to go home

Love Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm off ladies, have a good evening.  Good luck to all those BMS'ing!!!  Good luck to all those on 2WW  

Speak to you tomorrow.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry not been around today, hopefully tomorrow should eb easier.

Love to all

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quickie ladies. What do we know about taking evening primrose oil in the 2ww?? Just wondering before i take it as I am now officially in the 2ww 

Catch you all later

LOve Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ooooh not sure about that think I might have read somewhere not to take it....sure someone on here will know!  I am only taking my pregnancy/conception vits now I am in the 2WW!

Well last night of BMS went well......and I am now an alcohol, painkiller free person...brazil nuts and pineapple juice here I come   
Just phoned GP to book progesterone BT as requested by my cons and they said they can't fit me in next monday and could I have not booked it earlier?   I did not know when I was going to ov did I? I just told them I would speak to my cons about it and they have now squeezed me in  

 everyone, back later


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning everyone!

Sal, I'm sure it was natasha who said, and i think its on the prenatal board too, that you should stop EPO after ovulation until AF

Back in a bit girls, Kim      

xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry not been on yesterday, cant speak long can hear dh hoovering which makes a big change  better go and see if he is feeling ok 

kim good luck honey  you never know

sarah take it easy

flower when are you testing

kerry/ sal/ binty/ b3ndy and everyone else have to run hope you are all good,]

twiggy xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Well CD 32 and nothing, no A/F still have really sore boobs DH commented on how squashed they looked my my bra last night   they always grow when A/F is due but he said they look bigger   which is good as I am small.  Felt sick this morning which is another sign that A/F is coming but also a sign of Pregnancy (or it could have been cause I was really hungry and ate my weetabixs too quick Why do I analysis everything  )

Longest cycle 33 days so once Thursday comes I can then start thinks....Could I really be!!! The 2 week wait was a breeze, these days since CD28 have been more like a 2 month wait  

WIll keep you all posted.     thoughts to anyone in the same situation as me

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kim 

Twiggy, I'm testing/AF Monday although AF could be due tomorrow or Monday so going off my longest day   xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

to you Flowerpot.

I just don't know when to test.  Just don't want the BFN.

kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its horrible isnt it Kim


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Really really busy again at work 

Thanks for the info I havent taken the epo today and i will lay off them now until after my af.

Good luck Flower

Catch you all later when I have   all the students

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

gosh its soooo quiet in here again today!  Hope you are all OK - catch you later (I Hope  )
Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

So sorry I have been sooooooo busy(not at all like me)

Flower  Any results yet??  

Hiya to everyone else  I will try and catch up in a bit. We have having wine and nibbles as one of the academics is leaving so I will be back later

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

looks like they are doing it at the moment, any time now! back soon x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

keep us posted hun     

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its come back at 39, so thats 38, 58 now 39.

I assume therefore 58 being the highest must be 7 days post ovulation which means AF is due tomorrow.  And I don't feel confident now because the level has dropped, does it only drop if not pregnant?  might ask on ask a nurse


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

feel like    I just know I can't be pregnant now


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh Flower   to you.  You never know.   

DH asked me a hundred questions aabout how I felt at dinner.  When will I test? do I think A/F is coming? Do I feel like there is something there?

He did ask if it could be the reason why I went to the loo about 10 times last night, said I'm only usually like that if we are doing out.  Didn't think he even realised when I left the room  

Kim xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww Flower  DOnt loose heart just yet it aint over til its over!!!  And we all still have everything crossed for you.     

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Flower  please don't be   have you had any response from the nurse thread?    
Kim - when are you going to test?    
Sal - how were the wine & nibbles?    
its snowing really heavy here.... 
 everyone else !


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  Your soooo lucky getting snow. It is sunny here but still cold. The wine and nibbles turned out to be a full blown buffet so no dinner needed here then!!

I am off to see my mum it is her birthday so I will pop back later.

Flower  Keep your chin up hun 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls, feel really low, as though its over.  I can't imagine that progesterone would drop if it was a pregnancy.  Progesterone drops so your body knows to have a period  
Nobody answered me on ask a nurse


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

horrible peeps not answering you, if I knew I would help you but not sure about progesterone levels after ov   Please someone help Flower she needs to know  

Sal - I used to love the snow   but I worry about DH driving in it now and we live along small country lanes where the gritting lorries do not go


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly bless her heart has tried to help me, thanks Sarah


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Flower, really staying postive for you.  I know its hard but you Ovulated which is a good thing.  Fingers tightly crossed for you.

Sarah, not a clue.  Scared to don't want a BFN so nt knowing is better than that.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kim


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  I dont have any info for you as you know how   I am at the best of times. But I am staying     for you

Sarah  At least if it snows it will keep dh's doo dars cool   

Love Sal x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls, 

was quiet today,

flower what did kelly say? i am sorry dont know anything about progesterone levels? at least you ovulated honey you never know, keeping everything crossed for you honey           

kim when are you going to test? good luck honey      

sal nibbles sound nice

sarah snow, its not snowed up here yet  probably will soon though, i worry about dh driving in it aswell though. 

hope everyone is good,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies  
Twiggy   how are you hun? you always seem to miss us as you log on in the evening....it was quiet on here yesterday must be cos B3ndy on hols  
Kim - any news hun?     
Flower - how are you feeling today?  any news?   
Sal - any snow with you yet?  We had some more yesterday but its just all icy now and freezing cold  

Kerry -   hun are you still busy @ work?
where is Binty is she off this week?  
Well I bought a relaxation CD yesterday to try and help me during the 2WW well I put it on at 7.30pm and next thing its 6.30am!  He he he very relaxing! 

Back later bit of an emergency now at work.....I don't need stress in the 2WW!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls  

just a quickie as the garage is about to deliver my courtesy car so will have to rush up to the carpark shortly.

Remember Valentines night? I had abdominal pain and throwing up, it happened again last night.  spent 4 hours in the bathroom doubled up in pain and threw up twice every ounce that I had in me. still feel a bit shaky now  

One the girls has kindly emailed me after doing some research for me bless her, she says that progesterone can drop with a BFP but can lead to m/c so in anyone with a dropping progesterone who gets a BFP they should have their levels checked.  alex has answered on ask a nurse too, apparently they fall then rise again.  Its a mindfield isnt it!   I'll just have to await AF and see what happens

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - what courtesy car have you got?  Just read your reply on ask a nurse still looks hopeful hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

They've given me a punto, I just want my little golf back    Should be done and dusted early next week thank goodness!

I've sent an USS request down and the girls said they will slot me in    Just want to check I havent got another ovarian cyst.

Yeah, Alex's response was good wasnt it, that they drop then rise again.  Just not sure when AF is due now, normally Monday but the level was high at 58 a week ago today which could mean its due today.  nothing yet, but this sickness etc might be masking any AF signs  

Where is everyone?  Kerry is quiet, I know B3ndy is away


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I am here girls, just having a bad week. Can't talk about it but DH and I are not good. I'm so scared we're over.

I'll bob in when I can.  Not sure I'll be able to make the meet up girls, will let you know.

xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning ladies

Flower, stay positive it still could workout.  If horrid how hard all this is for us.

Well still no A/F for me and not CD33, will buy a test on the way home and see if I have the courage to test tomorrow morning, if no A/F comes


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry I'm p/m you



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kim, everything crossed girl  its looking good       
When were you due AF?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry not been around manic at work

Flower - thinking   thoughts for you
Kerry - hope everything is ok

Will catch up later got to get back to work

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty

was starting to wonder where everyone was!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi
Kerry  sent you an email hunny   sending you some   too
Flower - how nice to work in a hosiptal   let us know how you get on.
Kim - Please test hunny sending lots of positive vibes to you    
Binty - have missed you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sarah, how are you?  

Where's Sal ?  

It must be B3ndy that does all the gabbing look how quiet we are when she is away


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry been really busy at work as I will be off from next wednesday and don't know if I will be able to log on to work from home (unless they give me a laptop ) have so much to get done before then - don't think I'll have enough time though


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is it next week you go for your op Binty?  How long will you be off for xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya peeps

Sorry not been around much but work is manic at the minute and I have been trying to book a dirty weekend for me and dh. It is his birthday in April so I might take him to York 

Flower  I am still   for you hun. Hope your feeling better

Kerry  I have pm'd you 

Sarah  Hiya 

Hi to everyone else I have surely forgotten

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal !
thanks hun.  Feeling a bit ropey again since eating my soup for lunch, tummy is churning again.  Trouble is I don't know if its AF coming or this thing I had last night    I guess I will soon find out!  

dirty weekend eh!  good for you


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Kerry honey hope everything is ok, ending you a big hug.  

Flowerpot, I was due either the Friday 24th, if my cycle was 28days like last month but the 2 months before my cycles were 30days one month on Clomid and one month not.  

Sarah Will try and test tomorrow morning if I have the nerve.  

Binty,hope your op goes well x

Kim xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

How you feeling now FLower? Managed to keep the soup down?

Sarah  Hows work? Calmed down yet?

Binty  Good to hear you again. It has been sooo quiet this week.

Kim  Good luck hun   

Kerry  

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, feeling ok'ish.  kept the soup down, tummy just a bit gurgly.  got to drive my courtesy car home, hope I can work out how to drive it not feeling totally with it!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Feeling sickly in my mouth though, you know when you have a horrible taste, feel like sucking on some sweets


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

FLower  Go get something nice to suck  What sort of taste is it?

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, rather than dh sausage  

Just got some love hearts of my mate in the office, helping a bit.  can't explain it like a sickly taste


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

You enjoy yhe love hearts. I had a sort of sickly metallic taste when i was pg with dd   

Keep positive hun

Just off to collect dd from school. See what she has been upto

Catch you in alittle while

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't think its metallic, although I dont know what that tastes like, its like when you have been sick if that makes sense, weird!  

ok hun   leaving at 4 to go to get weighed  so if I miss you see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

AF should be due any day now I guess, so if its another bad one I'm staying off work. so if I'm not here one day AF has probably got me xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

right off to do some work seen as nobody is playing!

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here! Wish my weigh in was earlier. Meant to be going to my folks for tea afterwards, if DH is going out.

Has the taste gone?

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Kerry hun
is there not an earlier weigh in time?

nope!  I don't think the episode last night was Met either, you know Met   don't you, i usually get   diarrhoea, as opposed to pain and vomiting


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

blew you some bubbles kerry xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry still really busy think I'll log off and catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Flower  

Bye Binty

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty!

going at 10 too!  need to work out how to drive this courtesy car


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeee everyone...

Kim   
Flower - hope you feel better soon  
Kerry 
Sal  
Binty  
and kisses for everyone else I have missed, twiggy   HELLO!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah

 Kerry (thinking of you)

 everyone!!

See you tomorrow,hopefully, as that means AF hasn't arrived! xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bye bye Flwoer  Good luck with the courtesy car 

Kerry  Keep your pecker up hun   You know where we are if you need us

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls.  

Should be testing next week, but not very hopeful. I guess we'll have to wait and see.

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey there,

i have had a really bad day, sorry to moan but got up early as sky man was comming to replace my box as it packed in. He came at 8am and knocked over my fav thing in the whole house and smashed it   accidents happen but why couldnt it have been something else, this was 5 elephants carved out of a single pice of driftwood, really old, unusual and unreplacable   . He said its a wonder your kids havent knocked it over, i was like i dont have any kids, he had seen pic of my wee cousin   then he asked if i had house insurance  surely they should be insured when going into peoples houses (am i being unreasonable asking there insurance to pay?). Then had to go to my mums for dinner and my gran and her sister can be so horrible to there other sister, why do old ladies have to be so mean, felt so sorry for her   and my brother and his girlfriend are back from holiday and she has her scan on monday, also were talking with my mum about baby names and my mum is knitting stuff for baby and thinks it will be a wee girl   why cant it be me  ok rant over feel better now. 

sarah i will be back on during day as from monday as will be back at work  i was trying to put a pic of my bunnies in profile but its not responding . When do you test? hope the 2ww isnt to long.

flower you never know honey, wht do you think is causing pain and sickness? keep an eye on it and if you still feel bad get down to docs honey. 

kim good luck for tomorrow honey 

kerry sending you a big hug, good luck honey keep your chin up, you never know 

i want to see loads of bfps this month, and thtas an order  

sal york is nice, dirty weekend you  you

binty have a nice time off work.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well twiggy looks like your order worked   kim has got a BFP today   what a great start to March.....heres hoping there is many more to come  

Hope everyone is feeling OK today especially Kerry and Flower   
Anyone got snow yet?

Binty, Sal and everyone else


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi all

Hope it's ok to join you here.

I haven't been on for a while, took some time out after 2 m/c last year after 10 years ttc.  

Now back on the clomid rollercoaster, 100mg, and feeling generally poo!  

DP has installed a naughty step when we started Clomid last year     By the end of the year I had sky TV installed on it and a bed!!!

Fingers crossed for everyone 

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey Pootle  
Welcome back......he he he @ your naughty step    
sorry to hear about your 2 mc's last year heres hoping you get a BFP this time round what CD are you?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So nice to see you here Pootle


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

just a quickie, we have a photographer coming at 10 to do a photo 

just seen you mention Kim, wow, will look for her announcement now!

You know I took my USS request card down yesterday?  they are doing it this afternoon for me! so at least I can have a cyst ruled out as the cause of pain and vomiting.  

Kerry hope you are ok hun  

Pootle welcome back 

Twiggy, how annoying


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome ladies!  

I am on 100mg (YUK!) and on Day 7 today, last tablet tonight. 

It's good to talk to people who know what clomid does to us......ARRRGGGHHHHHHHHH!  

DP has been great (SO FAR). He has assigned a naughty step (those of you who don't watch SuperNanny have no idea what I am talking about) So if I lose it at any point, I am to take 2 minutes out. Love him

So far;

Outburts: One, it started Tuesday and finished Wednesday  
Visits to the naughty step: All day Tuesday!!
Broken plates/bones: None


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

at the naughty step!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fab news about Kim!  I love it when our clomid chicks get a BFP!!!

kim, if you come on here today (your probably in the clouds somewhere   ) tell us if you had any 2ww symptoms hun

xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Girl. Month end at work and I've done nothing, how can i concentrate on figures when I just thinking......OH MY GOD!!!!

Flower, 2ww symtons were sore boobs but they did hurt more than past months and just the heavy feeling like A/F is on her way and that its all going to drop.  I started stopping on CD27 until CD29 (thought that must have been A/F) then no bleeding.  I have weeing more that you can believe and my Boobs fit inmy bra (very small but quite full now..ALREADY) my pants are tight like I've had a good meal (if that makes sense) and I have started to feel tired and hungry past few days.  I felt sick this morning and the cat biscuits smell really didn't help.

I have taken note on how I felt this time so in future I know what to look out for.

CD34 today and my BFP would you believe though I couldn't pee this morning   nerves!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Kim sweetheart, how can you possible concentrate!!  I'm so pleased for you xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

where's all my girls?? I need you!


xxxxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm here Kerry.  Are you OK?  I'm on MSN if you want to chat....

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry my darling I am here


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good good, just needed to know your all about  

Anyone got any happy things to say? Any plans for the weekend?

x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am here now. Just look what happens when I dont log on for a bit we get a BFP. Maybe I should stay away more often  

Kerry   How are you hun?

Flower  Still chucking up?

Sarah  Any snow? We got a little last night but ut has all melted now 

Hiya to everyone else. i cant type very well today as I have a frozen shoulder  Not good

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

My plans for the weekend include NO SHAGGING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BMs officially over

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry 

Happy News Flash

Going out for lunch shortly
DH taking me to the cinema tomorrow daytime to watch Date Movie
Going out for a meal tomorrow night with friends
Going out for lunch on Saturday with parents

All in aid of my birthday - the bulge in my belly will not be down to baby!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

When's your birthday hun?

Sal..what have you done to your shoulder?? PLease don't tell me its a BMS related injury??!!  

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bev that sounds like my kind of weekend. Enjoy yourself hunny

I suppose I am now in the 2ww. CD21 bloods on Monday and af due 13th March(unlucky for some). Then that is definately it. As I had taken half my cycle thi smonth of the   pills but no more for me. 
I have had a message of Kelly and she said her IVF was only costing £500 as they were egg sharing. It is definately something to think about 

What are you all upto then?

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm here, kind of, and not allowed to eat!  because I'm having an USS at 2.45 I had to stay off food from 10 am   !!!  I might go straight home girls afterwards if there is a wait so dont worry if you dont hear from me.

Sal, what have you been doing to get a frozen shoulder?    Last throw up was Tuesday night and sickly feeling not so much today thanks for asking

Kerry, you alright my dear?  

Bev, whens your birthday?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

No real plans for weekend, probably out for a few drinkies in our local tomorrow after work  Sat might go to our local town football match (we try and support them when we can as they have no cash!), Sunday Man city is at home so dh will be off to that, think I'll plonk in bed with my book and chill !! bliss


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I thought I had slept funny but when I went to the gp he said that as I had had the pain for ovr a week it couldnt be. So he said as I was in the 2ww all I can have is paracetamol and use my wheat bag. It really hurts and I am not usually a wimp.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aww poor you 
thats the worse of the 2ww, no painkillers!
try holding the shower head on it too.  can you use heat gel, whats it called, that thing that you rub on and it warms up   or is that not allowed on the 2ww?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Chilli oil?    

Only kidding I know what you mean.  The only good thing is I cant do the ironing as it is my right shoulder  
Is it snowing with you Flower? It has gone really dark here and I think it is going to start. Fingers crossed

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

nothing at home this morning but when i was driving towards work it was snowy on the ground.  then about 2 hours ago it came down really thick (work) but hasnt stuck.  The sky looks really snowy though, like grey!  hope it hangs on till I get home!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal..your poor thing. No heavy lifting for you hun. Good news about Kelly's IVF. Does that mean she shares her eggs?? I'm really dense today.

Flower....hope USS goes well hun, and thats it not another cyst. I'm ok, just plodding on really. Feel   all the time.

Didn't know City were playing Sunday, DH hasn't mentioned it. We're meant to be going to my sisters for tea. Might be seeing my firend sat night who's lost her mum. Its her 30th tomorrow but understandably she's not up for much. We might all go over for a drink with her. Going to my sisters tomorrow night too for girlie DVD and take away. Might do as your doing on Sunday Flower!

Its snowing in Wilmslow, but keeps melting then snowing again.

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It looks the same here. I finish in 10 mins then I am viewing a house. So if it wants to come down I dont mind. But if it does you be careful on the roads missy

Kerry  Kelly said that she was sharing her eggs and that brings the cost down. And the £500 included eveyrthing

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, the match has onlyjust been moved from Saturday to Sunday at 1.30pm     hang on in there hun

Good luck with the house viewing Sal 

don't think my eggs would be fit for anyone else! can't do the job for me


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Kerry, hope you ok hun.

I've no plans this weekend and especially now, so feet up and DH can fetch and carry for me I think  

Kim xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Birthday is tomorrow!!

Egg Share is really interesting Sal, have you looked into it.  My friend who had IVF ws given it as an option, I think the deciding factor for her was that the child born of your eggs could come knocking at your door in 18 years time due to a change in the law (what if IVF didn't work for you but worked for the egg reciprient (SP)), but that has got to be born in mind along with the cost saving - definately down to personal choice.

Kim, my days and weekends have consisted of DH waiting on me hand and foot, think he is getting a bit fed up with it now!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hope you have a wonderful day Bev, are you off work? xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - Hun I have nothing planned all weekend a lazy one for me  
Sal - Egg Share sounds cool get planning I say, Hey I am due to test on the 13th too maybe we will get BFP's together.
Bev - sounds like a good weekend - have fun  
Flower - hope the USS goes OK - 'talk' tomorrow hun
Kim you still on


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes off work, so chuffed about that let alone it being my birthday


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Sarah, Still on cloud Nine, just can't really take it in.  

Sal egg sharing does sound cool

Bev would love to off work with my feet up right now


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Kim did you have any symptoms?


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hope this helps Nikki



kim77 said:


> Flower, 2ww symtons were sore boobs but they did hurt more than past months and just the heavy feeling like A/F is on her way and that its all going to drop. I started stopping on CD27 until CD29 (thought that must have been A/F) then no bleeding. I have weeing more that you can believe and my Boobs fit inmy bra (very small but quite full now..ALREADY) my pants are tight like I've had a good meal (if that makes sense) and I have started to feel tired and hungry past few days. I felt sick this morning and the cat biscuits smell really didn't help.
> 
> I have taken note on how I felt this time so in future I know what to look out for.
> 
> CD34 today and my BFP would you believe though I couldn't pee this morning  nerves!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Back again

Just been to view a house and it was lovely. just needed a little updating but it had definate potential. So making a second appt to take dh and see what he thinks. Fingers crossed he prefers this one to the total renovation project he has his eye on.

I am feeling very pleased with myself. Have just managed to install the new software for my phone so now i can use it as an mp3. Very pleased with oneself.

Regards to the egg share thing. I think you have to look at it as if it was any sort of donation. Quite a hard decision to make but if it is our only option then maybe it is worth a shot. I dont mind sharing my eggies thats if I have some!!

Sarah  Fingers crossed for us two hun. Testing together 

Love Sal x the sore shoulder


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Kim


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

No problems Nikki, all I can say is it is just like A/F is on her way and then it just doesn't come!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Off to brave the weather and get dd.

Kerry  are you ok hun?? 

Catch you all in a little mo

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

byee Sal - chat later hun   hope your shoulder is better soon
Kim - I had af pains when I got my BFP kept thinking af was just around the corner  
Nikki - your time WILL come hun.....it could be this cycle hun sending lots of      vibes
kerry -


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks sweetie - think I'm torturing myself too much this time but can't help it - god I'll never fall pg being this stressed!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just lost my whole feckin' post! Just sums up my week!  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awwww Kerry chin up sweetie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can't take anymore  

had uss, got a 3cm cyst on my ovary and endo is back in my uterus    she thinks the cyst has been bleeding, hence the vomiting and pain


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awwww Flower hunny I can't believe it  what happens now?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Aww Flower I'm so sorry hun, you must be devastated.  What happens now?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm seeing my gyane next Friday so see what he says.  as the girlies with endo will know, they say they can treat infertility or endo and the pain, not both.  

I think clomid can feed endo too, I'm gonna just post another qu about that


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ohhh Flower I am sooo sorry hun but you are lucky that you work in a hospital so you had a USS quickly and you can get things moving now....that explains your tummy/sickness probs.....does this mean there is no chance of a BFP now? 
Have you phoned DH and told him?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i had an internal uss what they give in early pregnancy, so i asked her if looked like my AF was coming but she said it was too early to tell either way.  as soon as she prodded my uterus it hurt so i knew it was endo.  Not sure how I stand for a BFP possibility, girls with endo do get preggers but not sure if its in womb if its possible  

I've not phoned dh as i don't want him upset in work, I'm leaving at 4 so will ring him when I get home.  I came back to the office, was ok, told the girls then had a little


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Flower you poor love....I guess the only saving grace is that they've caught it before it gets any bigger. I'm so sorry. Could that be why Clomid has been unsuccessful?

Big  

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't blame you for   hun.  God what a [email protected] week this is!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww Flower  and Kerry my two best buddies what can I say. Apart fropm thank [email protected] it is friday tomorrow.
I will be glad to see the back of this week too. 

Chin up both of you. These things are sent to make us a stronger person. Thats if you two could get any stronger. I think your both brill and i dont know what I would of done without you over the last months

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you'll set me off again  



don't know about that Kerry, I'm hoping Minxy is reading this, she knows a lot about endo


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

If you need a   Flower you go right ahead. I have on so many occasions Sometimes it just helps to get it all out

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

got tummy ache and back ache now through the scan, going in 5 mins anyway.  I'll probably get AF now tonight too


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

too right Sal I agree Flower & Kerry  you are the best.......I am so glad I have 'met' all you clomid chicks


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Now go home take 2 paracetamiol have a nice warm bath and get dh to cook your tea. Then get him to give your feet a rub and have an early night. and thats an order missy    And if dh wont oblige tell him i will come round and bop him one if he doesnt.

Oh and eat some choccie stuff the diet

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeeeee Ladies
Flower - I agree with Sal - get the choccie out YUM YUM 
Kerry 

Talk tomorrow


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Flower Hun   sorry you feel so sad.  If the nurse said its too early to tell then you still could get a BFP.

Not 100% sure about Endo but doesn't pregnancy clear endo up? I know a girl who works with me has if and they told her that pregnancy was a cure for it (not sure if long term) She has two children now.

Hope you better soon and    thought to you 

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower.... 

Sal....thanks you sweetie, I couldn't be without you either! You've cheered me up so many times, you really are a "star"!!!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep Star thats me !!!!  Far to bright and extremely pointy   

Not bad for someone with a frozen shoulder

Got a joke for you all 

A bear a lion and a chicken in the forest talking about who is the hardest.
The bear says when I road the whole forest shakes,
The lion says when i road the whole jungle shakes
The chicken says I am the hardest when I sneeze the whole fecking world poops it self

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Got another one that isnt very clean


Mick Hucknall has been charged with having sex with underage rabbits. 
His statement read that he was holding back the ears and the bunny was to tight to mention

I promise no more now

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies.
Hope you are all okay.
Kerry sorry you are having a ****e day today.
Flower I was so sad to hear about your endo coming back....so sending you both a huge hug  
Bev...happy birthday for tomorrow...enjoy living it large whilst you can!
Hello to Sarah and Twiggy and Bendy and Mrs nikki and Sal
I have been trying to keep up with all your chat but I must say the nausea has taken its toll on me over the last week or so.
I am still waiting for my first scan date and getting quite frustrated about having to wait for so long.
Do often think about you all and hope to keep in touch but with sickness and work seem to be away from the internet,
Take care and speak soon.
Gossips.xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Girls
Its FRIDAY!  
Gossips - good to 'hear' from you sorry you are feeling a bit yucky - let us know how you get on at your scan 
Sal - Loving the jokes  
Kerry - how you feeling today  
Flower - any sign of the witch yet?  How are you feeling?  What did DH say?
Bev -  
Binty, Twiggy, Kim, MrsNikki and anyone else I have missed


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls  

Sal, thanks for the jokes, just what I needed.

Well dh came home and I told him, like always he always looks on the bright side that we will get through it, its good really because he is a glass thats half full kind of person, I'm a glass thats half empty    Anyway, we said really that we just need to hang fire till next Friday when I see the gynae.  I'm just worried about getting ill when I'm out, which is what happened last time, in the middle of a night out in manchester, or a family meal, and the pain would just turn me into a wreck.  It puts you off    Not sure if they will give me another lap, whether the cyst can come out or what yet      anyway, we went for a quick drink in the pub, then I got stomach ache (probably all the prodding about) so we went home and I got in the bath with tea and toast, couldnt stomach anything else, and then he got in with me with his lasagne on a tray!  We were in bed for 9pm.  I woke up about 1am and have been awake since.

still no AF either

 everyone for being there for me.  I feel   but really what can I do.  IF really does suck xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Poor Flower  I just dont know what to say to try and make you feel better. So i am sending you a    instead.

And Kerry heres one for you too    

Hope everyone else is ok. Thank feck its Friday. Dont know how i a gonna get on at my sign language course with a frozen shoulder but I will  give it a try   

Love Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower Hunny empty your inbox trying to send you pm and your full  

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

aren't I popular!  will do! x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Feeling a little better today. thanks for all your support, you're all wonderful.

Flower...bless DH and his lasagna! I hope you feel ok, I know you'll be tired after not sleeping. Good jobs its the weekend, you can take it easy.  

Sal...  at your sign language with a frozen shoulder! Is it any better today? DH has a bad knee/leg, not as bad as last time but its still hurting.

Sarah...  honey. How's Bow getting on with the cat flap??

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning ladies, Hope you don't mind me stoppin on here for a bit,  but think I'd miss you all too much

Kerry, Glad you feeling better.

Flower how are you honey

Big Hello to everyone else  

Kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Kim, is it sinking in yet?! x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kim...you stay a slong as you want to hun


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Kim - Stay with us.....please


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

everyone

Sorry wasn't online yesterday as had to go to my uncles funeral.  Only just managed to catch up with all your chatting.  

Kim ..   on BFP
Kerry.. are you feeling better hun  
Sal.. sounds like you might need a warm relaxing bath to try and ease that shoulder.
Flower.. sorry to hear about cyst and endo.  I was told that getting pg is one cure for Endo so keeping my 

Hi to everyone else hope you all have a great Friday  

Binty


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Glad I can stop, still all feels a little unreal.  Very tired this morning and just feel a bit swollan, Boobs uncomfy in my bra.  Just want 3.30 to come so I can go home and relax.

Kim xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry not been around much but with my dodgey shoulder it is taking me 10 times longer to do my work    Good job I finish in 20 mins. Then off to do one handed sign language  

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Another BFP !!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Great news,wish it was all of us though!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Know what you mean Kerry, our time will come I hope  

Feeling quite   this afternoon, head is spinning with everything, bloated, wondering if AF is going to come, grrrrr. i hate this    Just spoke to mum and dad to tell them latest news, thought my mum was gonna cry, dh said his mum sounded teary on the phone last night when he told her  

Glad I've got here to sound off!

Sal, you off to sign language soon hun?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Flower, big   for you sweetie.

Just want to go home. Fed up now.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm fed up too!
DB probably wont be here till 4pm which is the time I finish, so think I'll clear off at 3 xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dh just phoned me to say we need to get out tonight, pub or cinema!  Can't decide! decisions....decisions

Is everyone ok?  I feel blue! and I get the feeling everyone else does


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tummy started hurting now  
no AF, not sure if its AF pain, the pain I've been having or Met related wind  
gonna have a peppermint tea and if that doesnt work i'm off home!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah your right Flower - I am feeling low too....although I am soooo happy for the people who have got BFP's I can't help but feel   and   its not me.  

What's on @ the cinema?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Flower and Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki how are you holding up hun  

Got peppermint tea and hwb on now.  please work!

Just checked the cinema listings, fance Lucky Number Slevin or Matador, probably the former.  was gonna book but think i'll hang on and see if tummy settles and pay on the door


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

To be honest I am more exhausted right now cause only slept for a couple of hours and soooo need to sleep more before tonight but can't switch my brain off - I may go make a cup of peppermit tea too - calm myself a bit maybe.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki thanks hun - how are you feeling at the moment when is your af due?

Flower - DH mentioned the cinema this weekend but god knows what he wants to go and see   We have snow forecast here tonight so we might be snowed in


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

8 days Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki - so will you test next Saturday if af not arrived?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Get yourself a nice P.tea hun    I havent slept really all week either, up vomiting tuesday and then was awake at 1am this morning head spinning.  dh is going to footie sunday early so i'm gonna stay in bed till really late and read my book.  Have you ever tried a relaxation CD?  Sarah, you found yours good?  I find my HT tape makes me nod off.

is a hwb ok in 2ww?  I'm too sore not to have it though


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sarah I think so yes, then again   probably though.

flower whats a hwb


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Its started snowing!!!!! In Rossendale, coming down quite heavy to.

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh god I hope it doesn't move to Cheshire, I don't like snow this week!

Nikki...hot wheat bag hun

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

is it a hot water bottle Flower? cos I was wondering if was good or bad during 2WW?
my relaxation CD is fab put it on at 7.30pm and asleep by 8pm     

Nikki - I hope its your month hun     

Kim - where are you? where is rossendale


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ooooh wonder if the snow is coming to Bury then?!!!

hwb = hot water bottle, sorry hun!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

rossendale is lancs hun


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hot wheat/water bag/bottle - hmmmmm wouldn't be too sure cause you don't want to make a too warm environment internally!

Sarah thanks hun but not feeling too +ve right now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

right, taken it off then, thanks for that.  had it on about 10 mins and it has helped a lot.
i hate having tummy pains


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Flower I guess if you use it every so often it wouldn't hurt!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I might be talking rubbish though!!    probably am considering how tired I am!  My skin looks grey on my face I'm that shattered.  Right going to give sleep another try


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah 10 mins should be ok shouldnt it.  wouldnt be too bad if we could take strong painkillers. i've got some that are fab with my AF/endo pain but cant be taken during pregnancy so I have to wait till AF appears fully then take one, by then the pain is here.  great eh!

Kerry, where have you gone?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Night night Nikki, sleep tight, sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

night night Nikki  
Flower - thankyou geography not my strong point     its sunny here no sign of   yet


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me neither Sarah    I just know its near me somewhere and I'm in Lancs  

we've had snow in south manchester where i work but not in lancs yet


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm here but not feeling great. Have stomach pains (maybe sympathy pains Flower!) and feel very sick. Opened a bag of caramel rice things and can't face eating them - bluuurrrgghhhh!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

How far is your work from home then?    I am terrible DH was amazed that I had not been further north than Brum when I met him.....he has family in Edinburgh so it was a major trip for me!   

Have you decide pub or pictures yet?  

Kerry   oh dear hope you don't bluuurgggghhhh


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you have my sympathies Kerry, is it Met?    

Not sure on mileage sarah (useless!) but I live just passed north manchester so travel through manchester from the north and then back out the other side and work in the south    Its an hour drive depending on traffic


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not going pub as I'd be gonig straight from here and don't feel up to it so going to go home, have a bath and crash for a bit then if upto it after tea go to pics at 8.30.  at the moment just wanna get in bed and sleep!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - if you need to sleep then SLEEP! Have a good weekend anyway hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Will do!!  

Going in about 5 mins girls so  and have a good weekend.  Will try and update you over the weekend if AF appears which I think she will

Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower hope you have a good weekend


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Flower hun I think I may have missed you but take things easy and hope the weekend id a nice chilled out one for you.
Kerry....i know you are fed up of hearing this but there will come a time when you get your bfp...I keep my fingers crossed for all my clomid buddies and constantly think of you all even though I haven't managed to come on the thread lately.
It was just snowing in south London but that has stopped now.....some kids have never seen or experienced snow before sometimes that is so hard to understand.
Well my dearest friends all have great weekends and lets hope next week is a more cheery week.
Love to you all.    
Gossips.xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Flower  

Thanks Gossips, I know it'll come, just having a bad week. Testing next week though.  How are you feeling?

Binty...You ok lovely?

Sarah... 

Sal...you around yet??

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeee flower
 gossips and Binty
Kerry - what day is test day?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Peeps

Back from my course and my shoulder is killing me 

Who got the BFP?? I only go away for a couple of hours and you lot have done 6 pages!!!!

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Petalpie Sal.

Sarah...the 8th I think, next Weds. Not hopeful though.

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm here.

How are you this afternoon?

Binty


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kerry hun stay positive....will be doing a special fertility dance for the 8th.
Doing okay ,last 10 days haven't been pleasant with nausea but I suppose you will put up with it because you know it is the dream you have been waiting for ,for so long.
Still waiting for a date for my first scan which was sent off over 2 weeks ago now so going a bit loopy waiting.
Such great news about Kim.....so you see girls there really is hope for us clomid chicks.hang in there and your dreams will come true.
Love to you all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm ok, just want to go home now.

Gossips...how many weeks are you?

Hope Bev has had a nice birthday.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeeee girls hope you all have a good weekend.....I am feeling a bit poorly now have backache and af pains.....  might get an early night tonight...how exiciting am I?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah hope you have a good weekend.

Kerry .. can you leave early?

Can you beleive it asked dh to take both cats to vet for check up and boosters last week he's just called to say he hasn't done it   so I'll have to take them this evening.  I ask him to do one thing and he doesn't bother 

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hmmmm Binty I can beleive that my DH is just as bad infact he is useless     right I am off now.....no more loitering.

Hugs to you all


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Sarah...hope witch-face stays away  

Binty...I can believe it! They're hopeless! Can maybe go a bit early. NEed to pop to the supermarket as we have no milk or dinner for Max - he had to have rice crispies this morning as I had nothing else! Plus DH has just sent me a rude message so might go for jiggy before I go to my sis's!!  

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

bet Max loved the ricecrispies

Just asked him to make sure we can borrow his brother's cat basket and if his other brother returned our one - he said he can't get his borther on the phone to borrow it and he is on his way to collect the other and said could I buy one on the way home    I told him where do you think I'm going to buy one I work in the city   he then got stroppy and said "suppose I'll have to get one where's our nearest pet shop?" God men they can be so selfish the pet shops only 5 mins away in the car


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry  Lucky you I'd def take him on the jiggy jiggy    Is everything sorting itself out now?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

They are hopeless aren't they! Max loved the Rice Crispies, better with milk though! I'm sure it won't hurt DH to pop to the pet shop, although if he's anything like mine it's like the whole world is ending!

Yes thanks, everything is getting back to normal  

Gonna log off in a mo, hoping DBB lets me go early. The phone hasn't rung all bleedin' afternoon!

Have a nice weekend hun.

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope you have a fab weekend.

Speak to you all on Monday.

Binty


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi KERRY.
Hope you managed to get jiggy!
I am now 8 weeks , time seems to be flying just wish this nausea would!
Hope you ladies all had a great weekend and got lots of jiggy in.
Love to you all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies
Welcome back b3ndy !   did you have a fab time?
Flower - any news?  any sign of the witch yet?    
sorry no time for proper personals as am off for BT's in a bit  
Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
sorry need to get some work done, so this is a quickie
AF got me Saturday, knew she was coming as I woke up early hours in agony but she kept me waiting until tea time  
Don't know why I should expect anything different!  I'm resigning myself to IVF now but dh and I said we will just keep trying, need to see what gynae says on Friday about this cyst/endo as to whether it is hindering our chances
hope you are all ok
xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah, good luck for BT hun  

Booking Friday/Mon/Tues off work for our wedding anniversary!  I need a break!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Flower hun sending you some hugs   hope you are feeling OK   
just had my BT   god about 3 years ago I was scared to death of needles now I am fine  

A long weekend sounds great hun....how long you been married?

Catch you all later.XXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Flower....sorry she got you honey. I think she's on her way to me as well. Very sore (.)(.) and feel like  . She's a real [email protected]!

Sarah...hope BT's go ok.

Morning eveyone else.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls   Kerry sorry you think she is coming to you too.

I'm in a dilema because gynae said carry on on clomid + met until I see you (seeing him Friday) but I've had 12 months of clomid and would need to take it tonight so don't know what to do.  I faxed his sec last week and just tried to ring her and can't get through grrrrr.  

sarah, been married 4 years    Were staying over in Manchester in a hotel and going to a show on Sunday evening, and having lunch out somewhere on Tuesday.  I was going to go to gynae friday and then come into work but decided to stay off and do some shopping after and get my hair cut!    I so need it.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww Kerry sorry to hear the witch might be on her way to you but sending       to you. How was your weekend?  

Flower - DH & I will have been married 4 years too in June! Hope you have a lovely weekend.......If it was me I wouldn't bother taking clomid now maybe have a month off and see what your cons says?

B3ndy - you busy @ work hun we want holiday gossip  

Sal - where are you?

Binty - is it your op on Wednesday?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I would just carry on with Met hun, you should still ovulate on that. Your weekend sounds lovely. DH and I need a break. We are also off next Monday/Tuesday so might do something.

Sarah...weekend was busy! We had a nice lie in on Saturday and Sunday, Walked Max in the snow (he's obsessed with it!), had drinks with friends Sta night, I cleaned and did all my ironing yesterday (DH at City) then went to my sisters for tea! Phew! How bout you? Nice and relaxed?

DBB out today so can  !

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

sorry i havent been on for a we while am really busy, and am back at work today  so sorry if i have missed lots

kim congratulations honey thats brill news, have a great 9 months 

kerry hope witch isnt on her way honey 

flower hows it going hon? sorry witch got you, hope you have a great anniversary- i will be 5 years on 1st sept, scary how time flies!

b3ndy how was the holiday?

sarah did you have a good weekend?

sal how are you?

binty when is your op? mine is a week on wed.

have to run got piles of work to do but will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got through to another sec in the same office as mine, gynae is off till tomorrow! So I will just have to decide what to do.  She said her consultant only gives clomid for 6 months no more and was amazed at the 12 months but said each doctor really does vary.  I explained that I was concerned clomid was feeding the endo etc but at the end of the day I'll have to just decide myself whether to take it or not.  Will have a chat with dh tonight and see what he thinks xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It amazes me how much guidlines differ from Cons to Cons/Hosp to Hosp! What do you think you'll do hun? 

Twiggy...  don't waork too hard hun!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just had a look in my drug book in work and that says maximum of 3 months! 
Really dont know hun, will discuss with dh tonight and decide between us.  Thing is the chances of me getting pregnant are probably low anyway with this cyst etc so any clomid i take might not make any difference.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower   only 3 months OMG my cons said I can have it for 6 months only but what after that?  

Kerry - you did have a busy weekend hun....mine was quiet apart from buying a new TV I slept and lazed around on the sofa watching the baby channel   zita west was on their last night so was good...DH not impressed though he wanted to play his playstation    

Twiggy -   missed you hun  

Sal & B3ndy - where are you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Is B3ndy back from her hols?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not seen her yet. Hope they had a good time.

So your book said you should only have Clomid for 3 months?? Or am I being  !!!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry been really busy today as I'm off from Wednesday.  Trying to get lap top sorted but its driving me mad  

Kerry.. glad you had a good weekend
Twiggy.. try not to work too hard - What's you op for?
Flower.. sorry AF got you hun
Sarah..  yep op on Wednesday - been looking alot up on the web they do between 4-20 holes @ 3mm deep  
 Sal & Gossips

Will try to catch you all later

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry hun, are you ov'ing just on Metformin then?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes I have done. When I took 3 months off Clomid last year and just did Met I was OV'ing. I had BT's I think and they were ok.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats good to know thanks hun xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls on a quick lunch

flower  honey do what you think is right, I took clomid for 15 months  but have stopped now, I have heard 3-6 months max from different sources and anything more than a year greatly increases chances of ovarian cancer in later life! i am on to natural cycles of ivf drugs after this wee op to remove polyp, looking forward to trying something new but not looking forward to injecting myself everyday  maybe you should ask if you can try that while waiting on ivf? it isnt supposed to affect the uterine lining as much as clomid, good luck honey whatever you decide.   

binty its getting the polyp removed, i opted for the ivf drugs rather than the ovarian drilling. Good luck on wed honey hope it is effective.

kerry yeh i had a leaflet in clomid packet which said should only be taken 3-6 months  dont know what the cons are on half the time  i wonder whether they would be happy to take it as long as we have. 

sarah your consultant sounds like he has head screwed on, i am sure you will get another bfp soon and wont have to worry about after the 6 months. 

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya peeps

Flower   I am so sorry Af got you. I really thought this was gonna be your month. But the long weekend idea is great.

I have just booked me and dh into a really nice hotel in London. I am taking him as a birthday surprise at the end of April. I got a great deal. So looks like dirty weekends all round.

I cant stop though I am off to meet dh for lunch then I am going to listen to dd sing at school then it is parents evening .

Catch up tomorrow I promise

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Sal - have a good afternoon!  Gosh maybe I should book a dirty weekend too...... 
Twiggy - my cons is a women - perhaps why she is more sensible!      when is your op hun?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey Kerry I am here


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its so quiet   !

I'm so cold. DBB2 insists its not! My acrylic nails are blue!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls, with me having 3 days off I'm trying to crack on with work, not that I care about work but just to save me all the stress when I come back!!  

Sarah, i think you should have a weekend away too!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

is quiet on here just now

a dirty weekend sounds good but dh can never get a weekend off work 

flower i know this is my first day back after being off is really dragging, nightmare!

kerry we are here, it is freezing today (its not just me) although i am always cold.

sarah my cons is a woman as well so she should have more sense  my op is to get a polyp removed from lining of uterus, i was going to get ovarian drilling at same time but opted for ivf drugs instead.

sal hope you had a nice lunch and parents evening went well.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

no worries flower - you get working hun  
Twiggs - Good to have you back 'proper' is it snowy with you in scotland?
Kerry - its freezing here so must be even more freezing up north with you  

B3ndy - where are you I am worried about you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right girls, CD27 today, due to test Wednesday based on last cycle. Boobs started hurting yetsreday, later than usual if she is gonna show up. No other AF signs (ok, could eat for England today, but think thats Met!), do you think I'm still in with a chance this cycle?? Last Clomid cycle too so only on Met after that.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ooooh I hope so Kerry sending lots of positive vibes to you     I know that when I got my BFP (yawn yawn here I go again) I had af type pains and symptoms all week ........you deserve a BFP hun   keep us posted and DO test on Wednesday.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun. Just feel this is my last good chance before IVF. Although I OV on Metformin alone, just thought this last cycle of both might work.

Flower...still not had anything thru from St Mary's. Its weeks now.

x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry .. hope you get your well deserved BFP on Wednesday  

Not too cold in London at the mo but there was a scattering of snow this morning when I left for work but nothing since.

Well finally managed to get the lap top sorted so should be able to log on if not too out of it on Thursday when I'm back from hospital.

Dirty weekend's away all round then     well I've already me & DH a week booked to spain on 1st April so a dirty week for me     Sun Sea & S**

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry    

Give them a ring hun, ring 276 1234 and ask for Dr Leibermans reproductive unit, I would.  Make sure they have had the referral letter.  Maybe it takes a bit longer when its coming from another hospital, I got referred "in house" 

oops! you just reminded me, I was supposed to have my FSH/LH done again, they wanted 2 x CD2 samples.  Ah well, will have to get it done next month instead xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Will try and call when DBB2 isn't around! Thanks hun.

Binty...hope your op goes well hun. I'm sure it will. Are you just in for the day?

Wonder how Bev's birthday was, not heard from her today.

x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. go in on Wednesday morning and will be out hopefully Thursday lunchtime - they want to keep me in overnight


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower you naughty thing forgetting your blood tests 
Binty - Ohhh poor you having to stay overnight  
Kerry -  

I am off to tesco after work to stock up on brazil nuts, pineapple juice and HPT -


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys, flower sorry af turned up


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks nikki, how you bearing up sweet?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DH told me I should go to the gym but really don't feel like it! Just want to curl up with him on the sofa and never get up!  

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Flower I am ok, finished nights thank god so a bit spaced but it kept my mind busier which was good.  I am just honestly waiting for af now as really do not think I am pg!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

same here hun, I was raring to go to the gym tonight, got my stuff in the car, as i didnt go during the 2ww (didnt do me any good!) but this AF just making me light headed and achy, just want to curl up and sleep!   we've got an exercise bike thingy at home that dh uses, might do 20 mins on that and jump in shower.  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you got 5 days to go hun?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck Nikki, stay   hun.

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Going to test early on Thursday as works night out so test first - see if I can have a drink!  really am not convinced though guys but ok with it.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one

Flower-sorry af got you hunny   was really rooting for ya  

Nikki & Kerry       

Kelly x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Right ladies I am off in a bit

Byeeeeeeeee

Nikki      
Kerry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Kel....nice to "see" you! 

Sarah...  Have a nice night hun.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah have a good night


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Going to log off now as still have lots to do.

Chat to you all tomorrow

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girlies,

nikki/ kerry stay positive you never know, we need more bfps this month its an order  (well it worked last time ) good luck  

hi kelly how are you honey?

flower hope witch isnt being to  its bad enough 

binty thought you would get out the same day, i think i do and would if had drilling as well as polyp removal? good luck anyway hon, hope they let you out, cant beat your own bed.

sarah not snowy where i am now but we had quite alot fri and sat, all melted now though  is it bad where you are? oh whens the next full moon? will have to get ready for spell 

well i was at my aunts for dinner yesterday was quite hard as my brothers girlfriend was there and all my family were getting all excited and feeling the bump and talking about names etc, i cant help but feeling like crying all the time, feel so selfish wish i didnt feel like this . She was having her scan today so i am sure the pics will be the next thing  wish i could get excited about my niece/ nephew, i am sure i will be fine when it arrives . 

anyway do you like the pic of my babies? i eventually got it to upload after making it smaller with paintshop pro!

speak soon,

twiggy xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Parents evening went great I am soooo proud of dd. Lets hope she can keep it up

How are we all??

I am so busy at work i just dont seem to find the time to pop on. But I will make an effort today.

I have booked me and dh a weekend in London for his birthday. I cant wait

Have alovely day ladies and dont work too hard

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning
Sal well done DD she is a little angel isn't she - bless her  
Twiggy - no snow here but lots of   today! Next full moon is 14th March - so get your eggs this week   
 to everyone else - be back later for personals


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Twiggy   I'm totally with you, my friend is expecting and I'm trying to be supportive of the scans etc but I can't help dying inside

Kel -  thanks sweet  

Sal - DD is such a good girl  

Nikki  

Kerry - how are you hun, did you go gym?  I didnt, just did 15 mins on the bike at home, was exhausted last night!

Sarah - the 14th is our wedding anniversary, might do the spell again!  will you give it to us again (sorry!)  

 everyone else!

well after chatting with dh last night we decided I shouldnt take anymore clomid, waying up the pros and cons, the chances of it working now after 12 months are small as opposed to the greater risk of my endo/cyst giving me pain etc so we decided I shouldnt take it last night and see what gynae says on Friday.  For the girls who stopped it, did you notice any withdrawal signs?  Its probably coincidental but I'm having the most horrendous pmt symptoms despite the fact I'm on CD3!  Had to get out of the house this morning before I snapped at dh when he hadnt even done anything, he was getting on my nerves just being there, and I feel I could either   or   at the moment.  To make things worse I've left my Met at home and only have one here, needed one after lunch, not starting too good on my Met only regieme!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Sal...bless DD, glad she's doing well. Pop on when you can hun, we miss you when your not here!

Flower....I did go to the gym, did 50 mins cardio work not weights or crunches. Was knackered afterwards, even DH said how awful I looked! Didn't stop him getting fruity though before tea!   Sorry your feeling poo hun. You made the right decision not to take more Clomid. 

Sarah...its raiing here too today  . Will do spell again this month if we get a   this cycle.

Twiggy...how are you honey?

Binty...are you ok hun? How do you feel about tomorrow?

Well, ultra tired today,and have had some AF pains already. I hate this game. Will test tomorrow, but know its going to be  . Oh well, IVF here we come....in 3 years!!!  My folks are off to Dubai today, I'm so jealous! 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry      

I'm sat here in work desperately trying to keep my head down and work but tears are stinging my eyes    I'm gonna blow soon I just know it


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hello my clomid chicks - seems soooooooooo long since I 'spoke' to you all! missed you all LOADS!!

holiday was fab, lots of snow, skiing and s****ing!! ...we nearly got snowed in on Saturday the morning we were leaving - was scarey!! and our plane was delayed for FOUR hours on the way out!! (the joys of budget airlines!)

I finally managed to catch up with all the posts at the weekend and was hoping to log on yesterday but work was manic and then I had appointment in Harley St with the new consultant.

He was SO much more professional than last one - he suspects I've got endo and he discovered a cyst on my right ovary  (like you too Flower, tho don't think as big!! - tho he's not sure what type) Upshot anyway is I'm now booked in for a lap,hysterocopy and an ovarian cystectomy on March 22nd (but depends on cycles for exact date) feel a bit   bout it - but at least this way I can get further to the truth about why I haven't get been able to get a bfp.

Oh - and he's also told me to stop clomid - but am staying on met (infact he's UPPING the dose to 1700mg   two 850mg tabs, twice a day!!)

hope everyone's ok - flower - chin up hon, sounds like you been thru the mill this last week or so you poor thing...any word on what they're going to do about the cyst?

Sarah, Kerry, binty, Sal, twiggy, Mrs Nikki   

So watch out girls - B3ndy's back - afternoons full of constant !!!!

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey chickadees,

welcome back bendy glad you had a great holiday, you lucky thing, we missed you too. At least they are one step closer to a bfp honey, hope they get you sorted out soon. We will all be honary clomid girls soon 

flower i have been really moody and tearful since i stopped the clomid thought it was just me and fact that all i am hearing from my family at mo is baby talk, just thought it was that depressing me. Oh and i dont think i have ovulated as am day 45 now and have had a little old blood just about every day this month, but i put that down to the polyp . Chin up honey, this is so hard, why does this have to happen when all the junkies etc have babies evrytime they sneeze  

kerry keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow honey   stay positive, you never know. 

sarah going to saisbury tonight so will get the eggs in  

sal dd is an angel.

have to run will speak soon.

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy hun, welcome back 
but so so sorry they suspect endo hunny, if i can help in anyway let me know.  The lap etc is a good idea and really nothing to worry about, again I will help you with any concerns.  I suspect I'll be having the same, got my gynae appt on friday so will know more then.
Looks like a lot of the clomid girls are gonna be honory clomid girls now xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower -  how you feeling hun?  
B3ndy - welcome back   have missed you loads, glad your new cons seems better and hopefully things will get sorted soon.  Am I the only clomid chick left?   
Twiggy -   hun 
Kerry - you   thing getting frisky with DH before tea    
Sal -  
and Hello to everyone else....Binty you around?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for that flower! I do feel a bit apprehensive about the lap - what's the difference between that and a hysterocospy? there are so many different terms on the letter for the insurance company it all sounds a bit scarey.....is the lap the only way to get rid of a cyst then? 

Sarah - the clomid chicks are dwindling in numbers aren't they! but once a clomid chick always a clomid chick!! are you feeling   this month?

Kerry - howz things with you and dh now? I was really shocked to read the post from you saying things were looking shakey... though sounds like you're both back on track now! 

Sal - was last night the first parents night for you? the first of many eh? howz the house hunting going - you and me are fairly similar cycles this month aren't we - when are you due to test - i'm hoping I won't need this lap so will be buying up the whole Essex egg production, basil leaf crops, dancing on the tombstone of our Isis Goddess this month!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....Oh hun, you poor love. If you need to   you go right ahead. Let some   out. 

B3ndy...so glad you had a good time hun, just what you both needed from the sound of it. Sorry to hear about your discovery. Lets hope that the Lap etc clears whats there. Good luck on 1700mg!   DH and I are fine, and I hope stronger than ever. Thanx for asking  

Sarah.... 

Twiggy....CD 45, blimey hun. I take it this is not a clomid cycle  ? Do you have PCOS?

Sal.... 

DBB about, not in a good mood! Email still not working! Waiting for my computer man to come out again! 

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Girls

Twiggy.. it's always hard when it someone you know  
Sal... good news about dd
Sarah..  don;t work too hard
Flower.. probably best not to take the   pills - I didn't feel any different when I stopped but was only on them for 2 months.  Have been told that it can stay in your system for a while.
Kerry.. sending you lots of       vibes for BFP tomorrow
Bendy.. Sounds like you had fab holiday.  Sounds like your new cons is going to take great care of you and find out exactly whats going on.

Well didn't sleep well last night just keep thinking about tomorrow and hoping it will all be worth it.  Not very good with hospitals and ops always seem to have a reaction to the anethestic    DH said he will be with me when I go down and will be there when I wake up. Bless him he can be so sweet sometimes.  I'm just a born worrier thats all.

Hope you all have a good day

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

right I am soooo stressed out with this 2WW !!!!! aghhhhhhh the first month I was fine cos I did not actually think I would get a BFP and this month I keep thinking well I got a BFP the first time why not this time?  DH has got his hopes up I am trying to be positive BUT I am scared ......my mum came back of hols (has been away 6 weeks) and said 'not pregnant then? why not?' she just doesn't get the fact that I had an early m/c then waited fecking ages for af so this is my first try since december  OK am going to try and calm down.......feeling like i have PMT and achey boobs and slight af type pains so thinking af is on its way..... 

sorry for the rant - I try so hard to keep composed and that I am fine and then I lose it


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

It's ok to rant try to stay   when are you due to test?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

binty - sorry I forgot you were having your op tomorrow - good luck for that hon! hope it goes ok - will you be able to log on from home and make the most of your recouperation time   with us guys?

Sarah - I know easier said than done but think   and try to stay  hon - you CAN get your bfp again - you've already proved you can...BUT remember if it doesn't (and I so hope it does) but if it doesn't come this month - there's always next month....it WILL happen!!

Flower - sorry you're feeling so   ....sounds like your long anniversary weekend with your dh is just what you need...are you going away again?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Monday 13th Binty     
I feel   as some of you ladies have been on clomid ages and gone through loads of 2WW's but I still feel cheated of my BFP cos I had a stupid early m/c   I keep thinking I would be getting fat now  

Hey ho life goes on........ 

Thanks B3ndy for your kind words too.

Flower - I feel a weekend away would be good for us too especially somewhere really remote so I can't buy any HPT


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....Its so hard isn't it, probably more so for you hun. Stay  , but rant away if you need to.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah/Kerry 

Binty - goodluck for tomorrow hun, I'm sure you will be just fine, take it easy when you get home, its very easy to try and rush yourself back to normality

B3ndy - the hysteroscopy is done through the vagina and they may do a dye a bit like the HSG and the lap is done through your belly button, sometimes they do a little incision near your ovaries too. have a look at this http://www.medicdirect.co.uk/clinics/default.ihtml?step=4&pid=140 I've got a link somewhere for laps too from the endo site but if you go to www.endo.org.uk to the message boards its pinned at the top, I printed it all off last time to refer to. You should only be in for the day or just one night if feeling a bit ropey. You can suffer from wind afterwards due to the air they put in to have a good look around but peppermint tea/cordial can help. They say to have about a week off but everyone is different, I needed 2 weeks mainly as the GA knocked me for six but pain wise I didnt find it too bad at all.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, obviously you will be asleep for it all, that link gives you the info for an outpatient one, but you won't know whats going on xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - off work Fri/Sat/Mon.  Friday at the gynae in the morning  so thought I'd stay off all day   do some retail therapy and get my hair cut.  Sunday night were staying in a hotel in town and going to a show/meal, monday probably out in the evening or something, then anniversary is Tuesday so driving out somewhere for lunch, the FA cup reply is in the night so I know dh wants to go, might have to bribe him


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, this should help, and Minxy has posted the endo link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50671.10.html


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  Great to have you back hun. We allmissed you. I am due to test Monday when are you due?
Fingers crossed     

Flower  Are you hanging in there? Just keep thinking you only have a few days left then you can be pampered 

Kerry and Sarah  Hiya hunnies  

Sorry cant hang around we are soooooo busy. I wish these students would sod off and get a proper job then I could chat with you lot

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for all that Flower - you star!! I'm a bit confused tho - as letter says they want to carry out a lap, hysteroscopy, ovarian cysectomy and possible laser treatment if find endo - they told me they like to carry out around day 7 of cycle - so presumably either way they don't actually like you to be 'bleeding' at that time?? specially with going in through the vagina with the hysteroscopy? what if you are bleeding still? God that would freak me out! I tried to tell them my cycle is so unpredictable it could cock the timings up big time...but they insistent I booked a date - as it stands that Wed could be either cd3 or cd 5 or even cd 8....The doc told me they'll be keeping me in overnight as a matter of course, and then to take a week off - but if they have to carry out laser treatment it could be up to 3 weeks.
You sound like you've thought of a perfect way to celebrate your anniversary - dh and I are four years too - at the beginning of June - I always like to go away somewhere at the time - make a change from the same old four walls!!


Sal - am going to wait til cd32 (same length of cycle as last month) which will be March 18th (day that would have been our clomid chick meet up!) you and sarah are testing the same day then?       to both of you - with knobs on! (not literally - that bit's been done and dusted!  ) AND for you to Kerry chuck -       - with knobs on for tomorrow!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bendy

I know its easier said than done but try not to panic about all the medical jargon.

When I had my treatment in 2003 I was bleeding at the time and it didn't stop them doing the op.

I think they've put down about the laser as you can only tell how bad the Endo is once they look inside and some cons prefer to treat it there and then (mine did and so did my sisters) rather than you having to go back in at a later date cause they have to go back in through your bellybutton.

Well I've now got the lap top sorted to take home tonight so lots of   whilst recovering but probably won't be logged on til Friday at the earliest.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, I booked my date hun (my cycles were all over the place) but nearer the time it became apparent that I'd probably be coming on the day before so they moved it.  I checked with them and they said in some cases it doesnt matter if bleeding, but if they want to have a good look around any bleeding my obscur the view.  all I can suggest is see nearer the time how your cycle is panning out and ring them if you think you will be just coming on.  is it private?  if it is they should move you no messing.  The thing with the laser is that they just don't know what you are going to be like until they get in there but its good they are lasering off any endo, you should get a good response from that xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girlies,

you lot love to chat 

kerry yes in answer to both your questions honey i havent taken clomid this cycle as have been told to stop plus was waiting to get this op, and i do have pcos  so i prob didnt ovulate which is no surprise as wasnt ovulating without 100mg clomid anyway. Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow honey   glad you and dh are ok. 

binty good luck for tomorrow honey

god i didnt think would need that long off, i am getting op on wed and told them i would be back friday as have stuff booked in  never mind i will cope for a day i am sure 

b3ndy when are you getting op? we are all going in just now.

sal/ sarah are you both testing this monday? good luck, you have both been preg before so you know you can do it  2ww are hell arent they.

flower a dirty weekend will do you the world of good honey 


have to run have a meeting at 1, nothing prepared 

twiggy xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yes it is private flower - but they were insistent he only does surgery on Monday's and Weds - and get this - on wed you have to be at the hosp in London at 6.30am!!!!!!!  
sorry to sound base tho girls - if you're bleeding at the time - and they do want to operate what do you do about sanitary stuff?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bendy.. I've been told to take in s/t's but if going private they normally supply them for you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

blimey!   Wouldnt you think they took more into account about women's erratic cycles!

What happened with me is I put the gown on and dressing gown etc and went down and I had paper nicks on, I guess you would just put your ST on as normal.  don't worry about what happens then, ie them removing it etc, as you will be put to sleep and they will look after all that and have seen it hundreds of times before.  When I came back up I had an ST on anyway to catch any bleeding after the op.   did they say they will do it if you are still bleeding?


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Sorry busy at work but just a quick note.

Kerry, I had sore boobs and a/f pains, plus went cleaning crazy and started to spot on cycle day CD28 (a/f got me last month on CD2 but CD34 got BFP so stay postive hun   

Binty Hope you op goes well  

B3ndy welcome back.

Hello to everyone else.

Kim xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kim - do you know what CD you ov'd?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Got to log off now as have a meeting in 30 mins and my not get a chance to log on later.

Kerry..    for testing tomorrow

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And B3ndy you might end up with a blue bum like we all did      But like FLwoer says they puit a brick between your legs for when you come round. The first thing I did was grab my knickers and a nice s/t. Dh couldnt stop laughing at me. You will be fine. Once your asleep you wont know what they are upto anyway. Just hope you dont end up with a boob job. I remember waiting to go into theatre and there was a man on a trolly next to me. He said he was having his piles removed and I told the nurse to make sure they didnt get us mixed up. It is bad enought them fiddling with your fanny let alone your ****   

I have booked our dirty weekend just at the end of bms in April(thats if cycles dont go daft). I have booked us into the Thistle Kensington Gardens and booked us 1st classs on the train. I cant wait and it is dh's treat for his birthday 

Flower    Where are you staying in Manchester? Somewhere posh I bet

Sarah    I have my hpt at the reaady. Do you thinjk you will be able to wait until Monday? Just think we could have syncronised peeing     

Kerry    Good luck hun for tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you   

Kim   How you getting along?


Binty, Twiggy and everyone else I am sure to of forgot   

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty hun - Good luck for tomorrow.

Sal - pity everyone else in first class that weekend     Not sure I can last until Monday    even though I know I could get a BFN if test over the weekend. DH taking all HPT away from me    so I will probably  have to wait until Monday    That is of course unless the old   doesn't show up first......I am getting af pains already and feel PMT ish.     

Catch you in  a bit


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Good luck Binty for tomorrow!!     hope it all goes ok

Flower - they haven't said - i've got another appt on March 16th to sign consent forms and meet the consultant again to ask any questions - so i guess I can ask him then - just the thought though of someone else sorting down below out just makes me shiver - I take it tampons are a no no then?! that would be quite gross! (god I hate bricks tho Sal!! reminds me of being 11 again and the first ever pack of sanitary towels my mum bought me - they were like cotton wool, nice and comfy (if there is such a thing! ) - then she got the next lot coz i was too embarrassed to go and buy them and she bought the bodyform bricks - I cried my eyes out all day and was paranoid people could see it!! those were the days!  )

Sal - don't know about boob job - but could do with tummy tuck whilst they're around that region - to get rid of the muffin top! 

Kim - honny - sorry if haven't already said - can't remember but many congrats on your bfp - you must be so chuffed!!! hope it all goes ok!! when's your first scan?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  I know what you mean about testing early. The wait is killing me.

But fingers crossed no af symptoms yet. Except slightly bigger boobs(dh is well chuffed) I could do without bigger ones they are to big to start off with    

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm an hour over shift at work and no break - the joys of having no staff!! you wouldn't believe the panic I've caused telling them about my op too!! they're going   here!! making me feel really guilty!! 

anyhow - am off shift now - will log on laters at home chicks! byeeeeeeeeee!

S
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Sarah, I got a positive OPK on the CD14 and CD15 and then had CD21 bloods which confirmed a lv of 54, I was over the moon at the fact that I'd ov'd, never expected this......DH sperm must have been on the ball.

Sarah, I'm good thanks, very tired and hungry.  Wasn't so good on sunday felt very off all day then convinced myself I'd seen some blood.  You might have needed a micro scope to see if but after my last m/c i'm a little paranoid.

B3ndy thank you, still not really sunk in, think it only will once i've seen it on a scan.  I haven;t got scan yet, need to phone GP's at the end of the month who will arrange Midwife and scan letter, not due for the scan until the 20th April (ish) so long away feels like a million miles away. 

I have got the option of an early scan but we have decided not to and only take that option if we really need to.

Kim xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello

b3ndy dont let them make you feel guilty honey, just concentrate on yourself for a change 

kim honey congrats again is fab news, hope you have a smooth 9 months 

sal that could be a sign honey will keep fingers crossed.

i am dreading the old brick thing to, am sure my af will show for when i go in. I have to call them first period after op to start injecting drugs but if i dont get af and they remove polyp and give me a d&c as planned would this count as a period? i really am not sure about this one, hope so then i cant start new drugs straight away.

binty good luck again honey, let us know how yet get on. 

sarah honey good on dh  you dont want to test to early honey. really hope you get another bfp.

flower i know they must get loads of people with erratic cycles, i did ask my cons and she said it didnt matter if i was bleeding, which is good as i am on day 45 now and op is a week tomorrow so will very possibly be on when i go to hosi. 

i better go do some work will speak to you all later,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kim - must have been a late implantation then hun if you did not get BFP until CD34!  I am trying to stay positive     

B3ndy - are you   about the op?  I know I would be  

Sal - lets stay positive and hope for a joint BFP on Monday              

Kerry/Flower/Twiggy etc al


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Phew what a day, I'm exhausted and mentally drained  
The USS people have rushed my results through from my scan and faxed them to me so I at least have it to take on Friday.
Feel horrible today, hope tomorrow is a bit brighter.  Got to face mum and dad shortly, said i'd pop and see them, and then the in laws to pick something up. hope I don't have to do lots of explaining!  

Binty, best of luck for tomorrow hun!  let us know when you can how you are  

Quite a few of you on the 2ww at the moment, so                all round

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - I am feeling a bit   about the op - but more scared about what they might find - tho trying to reason with self that at least if they find something hopefully they can do something to sort it out and then I'm back on my way to my bfp again - can't help but wonder why I didn't get a lap right at the outset tho (actually I do know why - doc was pap!) at least then I wouldn't have been filling myself full of drugs for 6 mths for no reason!

Flower - your folks will understand if you don't feel like   about stuff won't they? or if dh is going with you, you could get him to do all the talking. It doesn't sound like you having a period from hell is helping at all right now either hon - no wonder you're feeling drained - try and get yerself an early night tonight and snuggle up nice and warm under the covers! 

twiggy - am loving your bunnies - how cute?!! are they house trained?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, fully understand how you are feeling, but look on the positive side, that any endo you might have they will get rid off and everything will be nice and "new" and that BFP might just be around the corner    Part of me hopes I have to have another one to get rid of this [email protected] thats inside me but then the thought of having something else done sends me nuts    It was you wasnt it who we were chatting to on here and you were saying you had clots etc?  Sounds like you have a lot of the symptoms for endo, do you have painful periods?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tell you what i have noticed, (tmi), normally after i take my clomid (would have been last night) my AF grinds to a halt pretty quickly but today after not taking it I'm still having a full flow. makes me wonder if clomid was cutting short my AF, therefore making it stick like endo in womb    Suppose it makes sense.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah it was me Flower, big clots, heavy - painful periods and spotting leading up to and after af - which consultant says was another pointer
btw I put to him about the clomid feeding endo theory - he suggested that wasn't the case - and he's apparantly an expert in endo (Minxy recommended him and sees him for her endo) Is there not a max to the amount of times you can have a lap then?

How embarassing is this though...this particular consultant we interview quite a bit at work about fertility based stories - and when he asked me what I did for a living he remembered my name from a previous interview I'd done with him - and five sec's later he's looking straight up the old birth canal   - thank GOD I don't ever have to interview him face to face!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god how embarressing!

thats interesting about the clomid not feeding endo theory, looking forward to seeing what my gynae thinks on friday, will let you know.

I think they try to keep you as long as possible in between laps as when you suffer bady with pain as I do we'd take one all the time just to get rid of it. but i think if you have a cyst its more pressing, some cysts can just go but depends on the size.  my last one was 7cm and i had to be cut right open and have it removed and my ovary patched up, it was like having a hysterectomy, was off work for 2 months


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

going in 5 mins girls, god i hope i feel happier tomorrow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

BTW, I'm the same, heavy, horrendously painful AF with big clots, been like that since a teenager, used to faint in school assembly etc.  The things we put up with eh.  I had 6 months of prostap a few years back, bliss, no periods for 6 months but no good when ttc!



xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

flower and   my lovely clomid chicks - never mind ' chico time' it's ' nap time' for me    

I'm offski for some shut eye - only two days back on earlies and I'm already feeling  !!

have a good evening lassies - hope you feel more   tomorrow Flower - your last day at work before mini hols hon!! (btw - know what you mean about being painful when younger - I used to have to go and lie down in sick bay at school coz I couldn't bear to stand up - then of course I go on the pill and it all calms down - but like you say - no good when ttc)

see's ya all!!  

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Byeee B3ndy & Flower 
I am off now too so byeeeee everyone
Kerry - you OK hun you have been quiet today


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Evening girls.

I haven't been around much as work has been very busy but I have been trying to keep up with all the news.

Kerry, I just wanted to wish you loads of luck for when you test.  Also a friend of mine tried clomid, then tamoxifen and is now just on metformin and hse got a BFP at the weekend, so please don't lose hope.  She had been ttc for 2 years since she had a m/c.

Flower, I hope you start to feel better soon but the clomid is bound to stay in your system for a while.  Good luck on Friday, I hope you can sort out a good plan of action. 

Sarah, Please stay   , remember last time you got AF pains, so you never know!!!  I know what you mean though about thinking about what might have been, every time I see Clare on Corrie, I think she will be showing soon and it reminds me that I won't be  

B3ndy, glad you had a good holiday.  It sounds like you had an interesting appointment!!  Having a lap can really help and I know loads of people that got a BFP soon after.  But of course you maybe like me and have to cancel at the last monute coz you have a BFP!!  Good luck   

Hi to everyone else.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies   I am feeling in quite a good mood today!  Even if naughty Bow came in through the catflap last night and put muddy paw prints all over our bed  
Tracy -   I know what you mean about Clare in Corrie (she does my head in most of the time) but yeh she will proudly be showing in a bump soon!  I remember sobbing through corrie at christmas when she announced her pregnancy and i was have an early m/c   

Kerry - did you test ?     

Twiggy, B3ndy, Sal, Flower et al   I hope binty is OK


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Sorry for my absence yesterday, I had 10,000 emails to go through individually and delete! Took me four hours! But back to normal today.

Tested this morning......  . I stood and prayed in the bathroom this morning that my Clearblue Digital would say "Pregnant" but I kind of knew when I did it it would be "Not Pregnant". I even did what you do Sarah and pee'd in a cup so I could test again if necessary. So that's it, me and Clomid are over. Dh was gutted too, I feel like I'm failing him so much.  Very  , cried on the way to work, and just want to keep  . 

Back later
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ohhh Kerry my love    you are not failing DH - you will get your   one day I am sure.....remember the spell next week    Is it IVF now for you?  Why do we all have do go through this IF it hurts doesn't it?

I am here whenever you need to talk   but hey its not over until the   turns up  

By the way 10,000 emails


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry hunny I know just how you feel, nothing we say will ease the pain    

Its not over till the witch puts in an appearance hun, especially with you and your alternating cycle length, it could be just too early, really hope so  

 everyone!  Just been on the net trying to get my insurance renewal down, cheeky beggers I'm with now have quoted me over 900 quid because I've had an accident!  I've got it down to just over 300 with Churchill, bit of a difference eh  
Not too bad today, just SO tired!  In work tomorrow then off till Weds, wooo-hoo!

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

just showed up. I don't even get the chance the test again in a day or so.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh sweetie, why o why does she always do it after testing    are you ok hun?  What cycle length was this one?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey ladies morning to you all!

 Kerry - sorry the old b***ch got you hon - what can I say other than I hope someone up there is looking down on you and is busy at the baby making factory rushing your parcel through quality control a bit quicker!! so sorry!!

what do you do now?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower..... 29 days exactly, just like last cycle.

B3ndy...waiting for IVF stuff to come thru. Just carrying on with Met now.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry i have seen posts on here from girls who've been on clomid, then clomid and met and nothing...then met on it's own and got a bfp - so don't give up hope!

flower - quick endo question for you - has it ever resulted in you having to have repeat smears at all....I was reading a sort of 'symptoms check list' on a website last night and the symptoms this girl explained were identical to mine....like that fact that during my last FOUR smear tests I've had a recall


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey B3ndy -  
Flower - any luck with the car insurance?  
Kerry - I am so   at the   why won't she get the hint and bog off   sending you a hug  and  
Its   here again today when is 'flip flop' weather going to arrive?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, i've not had a recall smear hun, but i guess we are all different.  also i've had major surgery and a lap in the last few years so i guess that would kind of clear the endo, although last smear was december when i must have had this cyst and regrowth and it came back normal    are you just on Met now too like me and Kerry?  Remember noodles? she got a BFP on her first month on Met only.  must admit tho girls i've resigned myself to the fact that it will be IVF for us but in the meantime will just keep trying.  kerry did you ring St M's?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yup - just met now - but not quite the full 1700mg at the mo - too scared!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...no not yet. If nothing has arrived by Friday I will do. Need to speka to my GP too and see if she has received letters from Cons.

Sarah....thanks sweetie  

Just found my pillowcase on ebay....but comes with a king size duvet and another pillowcase! I just can't catch a break today! Going to M&S at lunch to get a nice sandwich and see what I can cheer myslf up with!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

is it cheap enuf to buy and keep as a 'spare' set Kerry?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is but we don't have a king size duvet! Just a double! Typical!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

poo!! isn't that just the way!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

treat yourself to something nice in M& S Kerry  
B3ndy - you still at work?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yup - just getting ready to leave for day hopefully!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Where's Sal today?  was she due on AF today?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

no she is due to test with me on Monday   its quiet without Sal isn't it?  I can't remember is she said why she wouldn't be here or not?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just read somebody elses post, can't remember who    Does anyone know anything about clomid injectables?  is it given instead of or after the tablets or what?


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Only a few days left until testing! This month I have been able to limit my testing...so far I have only done 4     
So wishing everyone still to test all the best luck this month.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry I havent been around much but I am in such a foul mood I thought I was better staying away. I popped on earlier and had a quick read. 

Kerry  SO sorry the witch got you hun. The modd i am in i could really   her.


I thought I would go to the trafford centre and treat myself. SO I left work early and all I managed to do was make myself feel worse. Everything I tried on (and there was loads) just made me feel either fat,fatter or fattest  So I came home empty handed.

I am still here just not posting as much until this black mood goes

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh sal, been there SO many times, and I was in a foul mood yesterday, keep your chin up chick it will pass   xxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal..... .  Feel free to   the witch for me!

Flower..not heard about the injectables. Would that be something we could do or are you still retricted to 12months?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not sure hun, a couple of people have mentioned it on a post here, will just see if i can find it, its the first time i've heard of it x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

here it is

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50683.0.html


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

back again!!  

Sal - don't be   hon - try to think   thoughts and I'm sure it won't be long before the clouds start to lift.....but remember we all have days like this - raging hormones and all that, so don't feel bad about feeling  ......get yer feet up gal and root thru the snickers stash!!  

flower - when they talk about injectables don't they mean ovulation injectables rather than clomid injectables?....I think i read another post somewhere from someone who gave up on clomid coz of the s/e but went onto injectables coz the s/e were far less....does that ring a bell?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

btw - if you're still around Minxy thanx a mill for your recommendation of Mr Lower - what a really nice and professional consultant he is - he left both myself and dh feeling a lot more   that things were FINALLY being done properly

Cheers dears!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Could be that they mean then B3ndy.  Is that something we could have then do you think?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

guess so - am going to have a root round on web and get back to ya's


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Is this what they could mean?

gonadotropins....These drugs, also known as injectables, such as Follistim® AQ Cartridge (follitropin beta injection), are often prescribed in conjunction with in vitro fertilization (IVF), to hyperstimulate the ovaries to produce multiple follicles. They are used for ovulatory dysfunction, unexplained infertility, mild to moderate male infertility and luteal phase defects. 

The drug is potent and therefore patients are carefully evaluated before being put on gonadotropin therapy. Patients are tested for ovarian competence, and tubal and uterine pathology (this may include a laparoscopy and/or hysteroscopy). A semen analysis will be performed and any encodrine problems will be checked.

Gonadotropins don’t just mimic neurotransmitters or stimulate hormone production like other fertility drugs. These are the actual hormones.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i guess so hun?  might put a qu on the ask a nurse board eh?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah - good thinking batman - there's bound to be a few out there who are currently using them...I think one of the moderators - Nikki is on injectables actually


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Done!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Bev?

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Back Again and feeling alittle better. Just been into Urmston and bought a lovely top and went onto the internet and bought a cardi,dress,top,bag and some boots. I just hope this mood lifts before dh kicks me out for buying more clothes 

B3ndy I have read about those injection gonda whotsit things. I read it in the HFEA Fertility leaflet. Apparently they are really expensive so cons dont like prescribing them.

Sal x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi chicks,

sorry not been on today, really busy at work lots of meetings etc, am stressed.

bendy thanks for saying my babies are cute, i think so, yeh they are house trained, but i am going to make my shed into a big house for them for the summer and put a big run up so they can get out when i am not in (as they live in a cage in the house at the mo and get out to run about when i am home)  

flower i am getting injectable drugs as stopped clomid, never heard of clomid injectables but i am getting same drugs as when you get ivf but lower dose.

i have to run, got loads of work to do, will try and get on and catch up on posts when i get home.

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that'd be right Sal - all down to blinkin money!! I bet they're cheaper than IVF though!! (never mind about the new purchases - do what I do and hide them at the back of the wardrobe for a bit and sneak them out gradually - dh will NEVER know!!     )


twiggy


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Most of the clothes I bought are for our dirty weekend away but I cant even use that as an excuse because it is a surprise 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

darn - you could make out they came 'free' with the room!! .....and it's just a pure fluke that they happen to be in your size and are the right colour    ......


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey i've just read the response to your post on the ask a nurse threat about injectables .....a TEN MONTH WAITING LIST    .....B**GGER ME - is EVERYTHING about blinking WAITING LISTS unless you can afford to pay for it? grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

nuff said - am offski now peeps for some shut eye!! 

TTFN

S
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wait lists are stupid! 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Whens your dirty weekend Sal?    We're staying at the palace hotel on sunday night, can't wait!  

going in 5-10 mins girls, last day before the weekend tomorrow at last!  Kerry, chin up sweetie, you WILL get there  and enjoy that glass of rose tonight  

Twiggy  sorry didnt have time to chat to you today

Bev - you ok?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi girls

i have responded to the ask a nurse thread about the ovulation injections 

I have had them , if you want to know anything then just shout 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

p.s there is no wait list for them at my clinic, all clinics differ i think 

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh thanks Suzie! will have a read now!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a question.....

If we've been thru Clomid and been unsuccessful, then move to IVF/ICSI and get pg, are we still eligable for more IVF/ICSI next time we try and get pg or is that it? Surely if we have IF then you should be allowed another try for the second baby?

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies, very quickly because I am absolutely swamped here at work, hence why i'm here an hour after I normally go home!!

I'm fine thank you, my birthday was fab, had a lovely day and night (without drink )

Kerry, so sorry the witch got you hun, I really feel for you  

Flower sorry to hear the witch got you too, hope you can get your cyst sorted ASAP so that you can move on.

Kim I can understand your anxious after your previous miscarriage, I have been a nervous wreck throughout the last 6 weeks so know where you are coming from.

Have tried to read through all the posts, but my brain is already mush and i've forgotten most of it  

Hope you are all OK, and thank you for my birthday messages.

Love Bev xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50972.new.html#new

New home that way

xx


----------

